# To all the Bear Mountain/Snow Summit/Mt. High riders



## SFshredder

I'm so pumped. I can't go up this week or next, but I'll definitely be going up in mid December for sure. I'm so pumped.


----------



## rjattack19

wow i new they were getting snow but i had no idea that they were getting that much cant wait


----------



## Triple8Sol

I come down to OC/LA all the time, so I'll def be hitting Mammoth & Bear this season...can't wait!!


----------



## SFshredder

The alleged 10 inches of snow seems to have turned out to be nothing more than a light dusting LOL.


----------



## Guest

i know, it sucks 

stupid weather.com getting my hopes up


----------



## rjattack19

ok wtf is going on! i cant take it any more! stupid southern cali weather! its like 60 fucking degrees in the mountains all week! fuck my life


----------



## Guest

they're making snow! finally! mt high, bear, summit, and valley are all projecting to be open on saturday.


----------



## Penguin

I'm gonna be at Mammoth, but hey good thing I got the season pass at High!


----------



## Guest

just got back from bear's opening day and i must say, it was pretty fun despite only having a bunny slope open, lol. i love my board though, even more now that i've actually gotten to ride it. handles like a dream and that's coming from a noob who has had bad luck controlling boards in the past.


----------



## rjattack19

sick im gonna try and head up to mt.high in a week or two. i dont do the park so i wanna wait for the mountain to get more coverage. i cat wait tho!


----------



## Guest

They've been making a ton of snow these past few days. The webcams show a beautifully covered mountain and the upcoming forecast looks cold and dry which will aid a very promising snow making week. At this rate, I think Bear Mountain and Snow Summit can open every run this weekend. I can't friggin' wait!


----------



## rjattack19

yellowstone said:


> They've been making a ton of snow these past few days. The webcams show a beautifully covered mountain and the upcoming forecast looks cold and dry which will aid a very promising snow making week. At this rate, I think Bear Mountain and Snow Summit can open every run this weekend. I can't friggin' wait!


yea i looked last night and was like "oh shit there having a blizzard!" but it was just super windy and the blowers were cranking out a ton of snow!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

mt. high opened west top-to-bottom but i'm waiting for some quality snow and a good base when bear and summit open tomorrow. my friends went to high today and said they all got gouges on their bases from rocks all over the place, lol. i think i'll hit up the mile run that summit will have open a couple of times and then head to bear to play in the park a little.

some very good news though if it's true is that the low pressure system will be going full blast by next week and we're likely to see a moderate to large snow storm. it should bring in anywhere from 6 inches per day to 3 feet of accumulated pow to ride on. let's hope it's the latter, as that would mean every run will be open top-to-bottom at all three resorts by the end of next week.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> mt. high opened west top-to-bottom but i'm waiting for some quality snow and a good base when bear and summit open tomorrow. my friends went to high today and said they all got gouges on their bases from rocks all over the place, lol. i think i'll hit up the mile run that summit will have open a couple of times and then head to bear to play in the park a little.
> 
> some very good news though if it's true is that the low pressure system will be going full blast by next week and we're likely to see a moderate to large snow storm. it should bring in anywhere from 6 inches per day to 3 feet of accumulated pow to ride on. let's hope it's the latter, as that would mean every run will be open top-to-bottom at all three resorts by the end of next week.


i know it i have been checking the weather reports non-stop and things are looking pretty good


----------



## SFshredder

I'm patiently waiting over here too. I probably won't end up going to High or Summit until sometime in January though since I'm done with classes in less than a week.


----------



## rjattack19

we should be getting a pretty good storm this coming week. cross your fingers and pray to the snow gods!


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> we should be getting a pretty good storm this coming week. cross your fingers and pray to the snow gods!


Do you want to go on Sunday?


----------



## rjattack19

hmmm...possibly...i have off but its more of a matter of cash. ill let you know though.


----------



## rjattack19

wait this sunday or next sunday?


----------



## Penguin

This coming Sunday


----------



## rjattack19

damn, i dont have bindings and i wont be able to afford em' till tuesday. maybe well head up another time. ill probably get a couple passes for x-mas, so after the holidays i should be free...plus i wont be broke lol


----------



## Guest

i'm heading to bear in the morning on friday and then to mt high that same day for a night sesh.

i went to bear yesterday and the snow was awesome. until about 3:30 when it started turning into ice. i fell hard and the ice was so hard, i burned two small holes on the bottom of my jacket like road rash. lol...


----------



## Penguin

So I skipped High today because it's supposed to be really windy. Lame.


----------



## rjattack19

your probably not missing out on much today, its probably crazy packed


----------



## Guest

they're all getting dumped on! bear and high both have around a 2' base and a foot of new snow each. can't wait to get up there friday.


----------



## SFshredder

Awesome. Hopefully it'll keep getting good snow so by the time I head back down for the spring semester it'll be pretty good conditions. I'm stoked.


----------



## rjattack19

cant believe how much snow we got! the weather reports were only saying like 6-8 inches today. not 2feet!


----------



## Guest

we're supposed to be getting another 2-3 feet on wednesday/thursday and i'll be ready to shred all of it on friday. 

i love living in the base of big bear. <3


----------



## rjattack19

really? the reports dont say anything about thursday...any how i kinda hope it dosnt snow toooo much on thursday. i have to drive and so cal drivers freak out in snow conditions


----------



## Guest

seriously. that and i don't have a pow board to speak of so i don't want to be stuck in deep pow all day. lol.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> seriously. that and i don't have a pow board to speak of so i don't want to be stuck in deep pow all day. lol.


thts another good point. plus this will only be my second season so i have never hit fresh pow lol


----------



## ArABONE

Does anybody know if tire chians are going to be required on thursday and friday at bear mountain/snow summit?
Also, do they require 1 or 2 pairs of chains on 2wd cars?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest

i know for sure they'll require chains on thursday and friday. it's safe to say chains would only be required for the front tires but i'm not completely sure.


----------



## rjattack19

you only need chains on your drive tires


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> you only need chains on your drive tires


I agree.

Depending on if your car is front wheel or rear wheel is which one you will need to put the chains on. Has anyone tried the $35-$45 chains they have in walgreens, riteaid and CVS over there in bear city? I was tempted to buy a set but don't know if they are worth it.


----------



## Guest

i bought a $40 pair at sport chalet. they look decent enough. cables good enough to get up in terrible conditions?


----------



## Penguin

Going to High today if anyone wants to meet up. Should be there by 11:30 or so.

I'm wearing a white jacket/green pants


----------



## Guest

Damn I was supposed to go today but something happened to my car so no transportation. Perhaps I'll get up there on Sunday.

Don't forget to report back on conditions!


----------



## Guest

I really wanna ride mtn high.


----------



## rjattack19

went to high yesterday. i had a great time, snow was excelent! (except undeer the blowers, it was icey)mostly all powder, it didnt get crowded untill like after 3. but by that time we were cold and exausted from a long day of riding anyhow so we just bounced. it was my first time really riding fresh powder and i did alot better than i thought i would.


----------



## Guest

yeah we went to bear yesterday from 8-4 then to summit from 4-9. the snow was amazing. there were so many runs, we couldn't decide which to go on. although some dumbass skier came bombing straight at me while i was cruising and took a chunk off the nose of my board. how the hell does a skier do that anyway? they're looking straight forward and they shouldn't be going that fast if they don't know how to turn. -_-;

didn't let it ruin my day though.


----------



## Guest

i just went to mt. high today for the first time.

i have never seen so many people hitting or skimming other boards! seriously...was it just way crowded today or are the riders more reckless? 
snow was okay. a little too deep for me, i prefer having it groomed with just a few inches of loose snow on top. there were also random patches of ice that were really slippery. 
towards the end of the day (3ish), clouds started rolling in and with the snow blowers/fog, it was REALLY hard to see. 

nevertheless, it was still pretty damn fun.


----------



## lesper4

i went to high last sunday and yeah no kidding people were bumping boards left and right like they didnt care. i didnt care cause i had a loaner but i was deffiniitly trying to keep my tips away from others. next tiem when i go up with my new board i wont be so nice when they hit me.


----------



## Guest

lesper4 said:


> i went to high last sunday and yeah no kidding people were bumping boards left and right like they didnt care. i didnt care cause i had a loaner but i was deffiniitly trying to keep my tips away from others. next tiem when i go up with my new board i wont be so nice when they hit me.


and that is why you go to bear. short lift lines, mountain isn't crowded, and a better park. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesper4

yeah last year i went to snow valley once snow summit once and mt hgih once. at mt high it was windy and snowing and eventually a white out so we got our moeny back. snow valley is nice overall and close and not too crowded. snow summit was great just a longer drive. We are headed back to snow summit in a week or two.


----------



## SFshredder

I can't wait to hit up the Socal mountains once I get back down there for school.


----------



## rjattack19

i got a lift ticket for bear for xmas so im planning on going up on the 1st. how busy do you guys think it will be? i figured that most if the christmas traffic would be cleared out by then.:dunno:


----------



## Guest

hmm... not sure about how busy it'll be on new year's. i went yesterday christmas eve and it wasn't too packed. the lower intermediate runs will have the most people as per usual but the park run should be ok. most of the people on the park run are great riders so they'll stay out of your way.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> hmm... not sure about how busy it'll be on new year's. i went yesterday christmas eve and it wasn't too packed. the lower intermediate runs will have the most people as per usual but the park run should be ok. most of the people on the park run are great riders so they'll stay out of your way.


oh duh! i wasnt even thinking about new years till i read your post. ill prolly just go the following thursday then


----------



## Guest

What's up guys new to the forum live, just wanted to give a quick shout out ...


----------



## Guest

welcome! always nice to have fellow southern californians around.


----------



## Guest

Going to Mt. High tomorrow, anyone else?
I haven't been since 2 seasons ago so I forgot whether or not they check for leashes.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, new here 
I recently started snowboarding, was able to go twice last season and just got 2 days under my belt for this season. I'm still learning, I'm linking turns but that's about it so park stuff isn't important to me. I live in LA and plan to head out to either Mountain High or Snow Summit tomorrow or Saturday. Mtn High is about an hour and a half from me and SS is about 2 and a half hours. Is SS worth the extra hour of driving each way? And since there hasn't been any new snow all week and warmer temps is the snow even going to be good?


----------



## Guest

snow summit will be less crowded for sure and the snow will be better quality. i dunno for some reason mt high's usually always just ice especially during conditions like this when it's been quite warm lately with freezing nights. bear and summit staff usually do an awesome job at grooming every run so the ice is kept to a minimum. out of 20 runs that i rode at summit last time i went, only 2 were icy. i'd say it's worth it especially if you're big on freeriding... although mt high's east resort does cater to freeriders and is less crowded than west, but a lot of people shift from west to east when west gets uber crowded like it usually does.


----------



## Guest

Haha that's what I did today.


----------



## Guest

going to Mt High tomorrow to meet up with some friends from the OC, then to Bear on Monday morning and Summit on Monday night with some friends from up north, then back to Bear on Wednesday morning through afternoon.

i've got a full week of boarding ahead of me


----------



## Guest

You lucky sonofabitch. Are they requiring chains on the drive to Bear?


----------



## Guest

not yet... although they probably will tomorrow if the low pressure system moves further south and brings us light snow.


----------



## Guest

Looks like I went to Mt. High a few days early then.
I'm surprised how packed the West resort was on a weekday. 
East Resort was near empty though.


----------



## Guest

it's because it's still winter break for most. that and you get all the crowds from the OC, LA, the Valley, a lot of the Inland Empire, AND the locals. it's the closest mountain to all those areas.

at Bear you generally only worry about the mountain locals, tourists, IE locals, and a few pros... which isn't a bad thing most of the time if you can get past the photographers. at least i can say i've boarded with Lauri Heiskari and Scott Vine all in the same week.


----------



## lesper4

i am heading up to snow summit with some friends next sunday i hope the conditions will be nice.


----------



## Guest

just came back from mt. high... it wasn't too bad... a helluva lot more icy than summit and bear but at least the ice was smooth? lol. under the blowers it was pretty terrible. great thing was that if i took a spill, i'd keep going for a good 20 yards just sliding before i reached a patch of snow to stop me. pretty fun though. they had some good jibs including the superman box but the snow was dug out on all of them. 

loved the half pipe though.

bear and summit, here i come!


----------



## Penguin

So are we gonna have a meet or what


----------



## Guest

kyouness, im probably going to go up to bear on weds, hopefully no chains are required or thats going to put some dampening on my plans


----------



## Guest

just got back from bear. going to high last night then bear today was a bad idea... i'm in so much pain now. haha. but it hurts so good!

i agree we should have a meet. i'm not much of a planner though. 

i might see you at bear, point. just need to see if i have work that day and if i can call off. if not, i'll be there friday.

no chains required today and the roads were dry for the most part. i haven't heard of any storms rolling up by wednesday or this week at all so you should be good to go.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking early Feb would be a good time to have a meet, gives us enough time to get the word out, yet the snow is still blowing strong.


----------



## Penguin

I am in for early Feb.

Where would you guys rather go? 

I'm automatically saying High because I have a season pass.


----------



## Guest

High would be more convienent for the folks in LA.


----------



## Guest

I would say mtn high if we could meet during the week, only cause the weekend tends to be over crowded there in my opinion.... But bear would be tight also anytime.


----------



## rjattack19

im in for a high trip. also ill be at bear friday, probably night sesh. ill be wearing a white with green plaid jacket, black pants, and one of thoes under armour ninja masks lol....ps ill be the one falling down the mountain


----------



## Guest

summit then? bear doesn't have a night sesh. it closes at 4.


----------



## lesper4

sounds like fun but i have to limit my trips especially with a family and the economy. i have vouchers i am useing now and i want to deffinitly go on my birthday (March 5th). we also purchsed our equipment this year so next year we will probably buy a pass.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> summit then? bear doesn't have a night sesh. it closes at 4.


oh i guess i read bears site wrong. oh well, summit it is lol


----------



## Guest

Anybody been up on the mountains, just wondering with all this warmer weather and wind how the conditions have been, it was damn near 80 yesterday out in the santa clarita valley..... Were has winter gone????? :dunno:


----------



## ScBlack

Pointman said:


> Anybody been up on the mountains, just wondering with all this warmer weather and wind how the conditions have been, it was damn near 80 yesterday out in the santa clarita valley..... Were has winter gone????? :dunno:


Was there yesterday at summit. got there at 8 and left by 12:30. Condition was ok, some ice patches down Miracle mile blue, by around 12, the base is pretty slushy and probably was close to 60. Today is suppose to be even hotter, so I am not sure how much left after this damn SaTan Ana wind...god I freaking hate the Santa Ana wind...


----------



## Penguin

Went to High on Saturday. Rode on ice, sprinkled with shaved ice. LOL


----------



## lesper4

I also went to summit yesterday, finally leanred how to carve on both sides. Any way I thought the middle of the moutnain was the really pretty good given the conditions. The bottom was getting pretty slushy towards the end of the day and the top was icy and windy off and on. I mainly road on summit run all day. There didnt seem to be many boarders on the other runs. The bottom was almost too hot for a jacket but at the top you almost needed it, go figure.


----------



## Guest

was at bear yesterday morning through afternoon. morning conditions were great, with some nice groomed powder on all the runs. by the time 12 came around we were riding on slush for a good portion of the park which made it difficult to gather speed. features were in good condition as always though, and people who tried to sit in the middle of the runs got sprayed with snow and told off by passing riders. needless to say, there were no newbies to avoid.

went to mt. high right after for the night sesh with some friends from the OC... it was ice. features were dug out. i went off a jump and landed on this huge dip that bent my board like crazy, which pissed it off, so it popped me into a near front flip into the icy depths below... that was a scary experience. same with the boxes and rails. i hit a rail and found the landing to be about a foot and a half dug in and i almost ate it. people sat at the bottom of features for several minutes on end chatting with others, and people who fell off the lift just sat there laughing at themselves... :dunno:

one instance, i slipped and fell on my shoulder in solid ice trying to avoid hitting some dumb girl and her boyfriend who decided to have a little kissing session after she fell on her stupid ass and pulled him down with her. 

definitely never doing that again.

we need a new storm.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> we need a new storm.


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## Penguin

hell yeah.

winter heat waves fucking suck. why am i wearing shorts and flip flops.


----------



## Guest

seriously. i even ended up sitting next to this girl on the lift at bear and she was going surfing the day after since it was warm enough to do so :dunno:.

wtf at california. snowboarding in a tshirt and still sweating ftl.










me on the right... doing tail blocks with my friend while waiting for our newbie female friends leaf their way down the bunny slopes... my sleeves are rolled up and i took the damn jacket off once we got to the bottom. lol.


----------



## lesper4

that is a cool picture, are you just balencing your board on the tip or is there more movement to it?


----------



## Guest

tail blocks are basically stalls where you balance on the tail and grab the nose for a couple seconds. we were using a camera phone so it took a bit of timing and we couldn't get it right, lol.


----------



## rjattack19

im totally bumming about the weather right now, and tomorrow i was supposed to go on another night ride at summit but my friends all flaked and my tires are way too worn to make it in my truck. soooo bummed


----------



## Guest

Yea this weather is gross.... but i think we are due for a day of showers next thursday!!!


----------



## SFshredder

I came back down to LA after winter break and was not at all pleased with the 70 degree weather.


----------



## rjattack19

just checked the weather report and it looks like we have a possibility of some rain/snow later into next week! cross your fingers. only thing is that its gonna be too warm during the day (high 40's) for snow and at night just cold (low 30's)enough so we will see


----------



## SFshredder

Yeah I'm patiently waiting for some decent conditions. Ahh!!!


----------



## Guest

Jeeeez this heat. I live at the beach and I'm the ONLY one around here that complains about the weather. Damn surfers. 

Do you think it's possible for the LA mountains to stay open for long? Their base depth was never that great and now with this weather...


----------



## rjattack19

Alicia said:


> Jeeeez this heat. I live at the beach and I'm the ONLY one around here that complains about the weather. Damn surfers.
> 
> Do you think it's possible for the LA mountains to stay open for long? Their base depth was never that great and now with this weather...


couldnt agree more, sure the weather is nice but for god sakes its WINTER!!! idk maybe thats just the east coast in me speaking out but 80 degrees is way too hot for winter. and yes i do think the mountains will stay open, low pressure system appears to be coming next week so we will see.


----------



## SFshredder

I really hope they'll be able to stay open. It would be a shame if they closed early.


----------



## Penguin

LOL there was a fight at Mt. High yesterday. That place is so freakin' ghetto.


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> LOL there was a fight at Mt. High yesterday. That place is so freakin' ghetto.


haha thats the second one ive heard of this year lol. i mean, i guess fights can happen anywhere but with the huge influx of bros that go to high it seems to happen more often


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> haha thats the second one ive heard of this year lol. i mean, i guess fights can happen anywhere but with the huge influx of bros that go to high it seems to happen more often


Dude I'm beginning to hate this place... I think I'm just gonna spend the extra $200 and get a pass to Bear next season because seriously the scene at High is gross.

Oh crap dude, I'm moving to OC in a couple weeks  We never got to ride together.


----------



## Guest

haha my friend just came from High today. she said there was like no snow.

definitely get a pass to Bear next season. even my Midweek pass has been so well worth it that i'm thinking of getting the full blown dual pass next season so i can shred with no blackout dates.

i haven't run into any assholes at Bear yet. there was some kid who was messing with everyone, telling them they dropped their goggles when it was attached to them, but i thought it was pretty funny and i didn't fall for it. the terrain is also much better, and so is the snow. haven't run into ice yet! plus having the option of going to Summit when you don't feel like hitting the features and just want to cruise is awesome.


----------



## Penguin

Dual season pass to Bear is way too expensive!!!

But yeah, The Bear Mountain pass next season is definitely in order. 

Yesterday the snow at High was pretty darn good in the morning, but turned to slush rather quickly. However that was my first time riding in pipe gloves and a long sleeve shirt. It was kinda nice!!!


----------



## Guest

haha, i know what you mean.










no jackets required, lol. the full facial gear, however, is to protect from sunburn!

if you only go during the week and Sunday, the Midweek+ Dual pass is only $349.


----------



## Penguin

kyouness said:


> haha, i know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no jackets required, lol. the full facial gear, however, is to protect from sunburn!
> 
> if you only go during the week and Sunday, the Midweek+ Dual pass is only $349.


Hahahaha!!!

My cheeks got sunburnt yesterday because it was too hot to even wear a bandana!


----------



## rjattack19

haha are you giving the camera the bird?

penguin- when are you heading up next? i have only been 3 times this season. cash has been a little tight. between the holidays, paying for school, bought new tires yesterday, have to pay for my trucks registration, and im trying to pay off $300 for hockey. ugh...i could do a night sesh at high or summit tho (preferably summit lol). just let me know.


----------



## Guest

the bandana kept me cool because i soaked it in water from my water bottle, then squeezed the water out leaving it damp and cold. lol! it was awesome.

and i was flicking my friend off. he said something dumb and i replied, "haha, you suck" and he said, "your snowboarding sucks." haha.


----------



## Penguin

RJ - 

Next weekend mayng!


----------



## rjattack19

i can do sunday but on saturday ill be in LA


----------



## Guest

It's raining at the beach...is it snowing in the mountains???


----------



## Guest

i was up today and it was raining. wont snow until next week.


----------



## ScBlack

Just got back from snow summit. Man it was hella icy in the morning, all you hear loud edge grinding in the morning...we need a new fresh pow storm soon


----------



## lesper4

^^well there was the storm you wanted, just wasnt that big  but at least they can make snow too.

I was thinking about goign to Mt High Wednesday nigth with the 2 for 1. i wonder what the conditions will be like there in two days. they only got 2" of new snow but how mcuh can they make over night?


----------



## Guest

I have the chance to go to Mt. High on Saturday...Do you guys think it's worth it??


----------



## Guest

any chance to go snowboarding here in socal is worth it, but if you can make the extra hour and a half to bear or summit, you'd have a lot more fun imo.


----------



## rjattack19

Alicia said:


> I have the chance to go to Mt. High on Saturday...Do you guys think it's worth it??


i would, they got a little bit of fresh and they have been blowing snow so it should be ok


----------



## Guest

Yep so, I think it's on now. I was deciding between visiting my friend at UCSB for the weekend or snowboarding. Snowboarding won!


----------



## rjattack19

Alicia said:


> Yep so, I think it's on now. I was deciding between visiting my friend at UCSB for the weekend or snowboarding. Snowboarding won!


good choice, ucsb will always be there but snow is temporary lol


----------



## Guest

i'm taking a trip to mammoth next month for my birthday. how is it up there? way bigger than bear i assume? wondering if my scaremaster will hold up on the runs considering they're forecasted to get dumped on for like 10 days straight right before my bday and my board's not exactly pow material from what i learned on 4 feet of fresh at bear.


----------



## lesper4

WENT TO HIGH LAST NGITH FOR THE 2 FOR 1 $30 NIGHT SESSION. Not a long of people up there and the snow was decent in spots but there were still plenty of icy patches. they were blowign snow btu most of it wasnt landing, just blowing up the mountain or it was water when it hit us on the lifts. still had a gret time never been at night. Too many lifts were broken, only one took people to the top (and that kept stopping). I am not into the tricks and jumps so the long run was no fun since it was full of jumps, maybe next year i can try that. But i was happy not to find any brown patches.


----------



## Guest

AHHHHHHHHHH 
My Mt. High trip has been canceled. But, I'm headed to Mammoth soon for 4 days!


----------



## twin89

im heading to summit on superbowl sunday i hope it will somewhat less crowded lol. go socal resorts! haha


----------



## rjattack19

looks like another storm is on the way but nothing huge unfortunatly


----------



## SFshredder

I'm so disappointed with what kind of weather the winter season has brought this year so far.


----------



## Guest

Mammoth is expecting 2 feet by Saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19

YES YES YES!!! let it snow its coming down pretty good and its supposed to snow up until tuesday! now if only i could find some cash...


----------



## Enigmatic

man its raining down here and ruining my wakeboarding oppertunity so it better be snowing up there...I'm heading up this Sunday to bear/summit, hopefully be nice and powdery so I can maybe get that backside 3 down without having to worry about smashing my hip into a solid ice slab like last time


----------



## Guest

I just came from up there its snowing pretty good, its suppose to snow all weekend, I should be heading up to Mt. High this sunday or monday


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> YES YES YES!!! let it snow its coming down pretty good and its supposed to snow up until tuesday! now if only i could find some cash...


going to high this weekend


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> going to high this weekend


ugh you lucky bastard lol. by the way do you by chance know anyone thats hiring? lol


----------



## Penguin

we're looking for production assistants 

O Entertainment Job Opportunities


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> we're looking for production assistants
> 
> O Entertainment Job Opportunities


ill take it lol. wait is this job in san clemente?...what exactly do you do for a living? lol


----------



## Penguin

I'm a Layout Artist.

The job is in San Clemente.

Oh and I'm going tomorrow. Too rainy today, no chains either.


----------



## rjattack19

oh ok nvr mind san clemente is too far for me. is it raining at high right now?


----------



## Penguin

Yeah rain and snow. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, so that's when I will roll out. Wanna go?


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> Yeah rain and snow. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, so that's when I will roll out. Wanna go?



i do, unfortunately im totally broke right now


----------



## Penguin

Word... Glad I got that season pass.

Uh, I hope I don't need chains today.


----------



## Guest

damn i want one of those jobs, lol. sucks the pay probably wouldn't support me living out there, though. 

and bear is epic right now, so i assume the other hills in socal are pretty epic too.


----------



## yesandthankyou

kyouness said:


> and bear is epic right now, so i assume the other hills in socal are pretty epic too.


Mt High is pretty epic right now. Went Friday and Saturday, and tree runs were soooooo fun. I regret not going today, I just didn't feel like waking up in the morning. >_>


----------



## Penguin

Man I slept through my alarm 

Today was a fucking wreck. I usually get there at 8 on the dot, but since I got up late, I still had to make breakfast, pack lunch for the day, etc. Didn't leave my house until 7:45.

I got to Mt. High at 9:30, which wasn't bad, but both lots were full so I had to park on the street. By the way, the traffic there was terrible. But all the spots were taken, and I didn't want to risk getting hit or towed so I parked all the way by the San Bernardino county sign, which is about a mile down from East. GUH!!! That hike up fucking sucked. I finally got to East at 11, but I decided to eat since I didn't want to hike down then hike back up. 

I did one run at east with my new binding setup. I tried out the conformist toe strap on my 390s and I absolutely love them!!! I can't believe I haven't used that before! No more squeezed toes (I have wide feet). Still, I should have bought size Large bindings. I also widened out my stance, I think I'm at around 23" in between now, with +18/-18 to try and make it easier to ride switch. It's still hard for me, but I think I can get it down by the end of the season.

The place was so packed they were running 3 shuttles at a time. I headed over to West and did a few more runs there. Oh yeah, I cut a hole in my bandana like those Airhole masks. It kinda worked...not great, but it worked. Helped keep my goggles from fogging up too. 

I admit, I was too chicken to try boxes, since I haven't had much luck...ever. I did do a few jumps though, and am getting more and more comfortable in the air. Maybe next time I will try a grab or two.

I left at 2:30 since there weren't any signs of the sky clearing up and I wanted to gtfo before I needed chains (which I do not have).

The hike back down sucked almost as much as the hike up. My boots were killing me.


----------



## Enigmatic

i got fucking sick, cant stop coughing and couldnt go today...i am so bummed, i heard it was powdery just like i dreamed of too at bear


----------



## ScBlack

Yeah Bear/snow summit was epic today.....major pow pow...thought the snowing would let up after the morning but it ended up snowing all day long. Visibility after noon was horrible...literally 5-10ft ahead max..


----------



## lesper4

damn i wish i went this week. i already made plans with some friends and next week i have a bike ride in palm springs, nba all star weekend and valentines day not to mention opening day for NASCAR. then again last time i went up to high i bruised my chest pretty bad so i took some time off. i just know falling in the poweder would have felt sooo good though.


----------



## rjattack19

wow im so depressed reading all of these posts knowing how epic the snow is and knowing how broke i am...fuck my life:laugh:


----------



## Guest

i wish i went this week. i already know tis going to snow. too bad i have a lot of stuff to do in school. hopefully next week. anyone from 562/310/714 area?


----------



## squishydonut

any places with cheap bear tix on weekends?


----------



## Guest

3rd day in a row at bear today, lol.

it's so damn nice up there, it's like when i went up that one week when it dumped 5 feet. i gotta agree though, by the time it hit around 3pm, the visibility was such crap that i decided to go home before it got any worse. driving in the fog and snow with chains on is so not fun, especially when you're by yourself. it would have probably been a lot safer just to snowboard down the road, lol.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> 3rd day in a row at bear today, lol.
> 
> it's so damn nice up there, it's like when i went up that one week when it dumped 5 feet. i gotta agree though, by the time it hit around 3pm, the visibility was such crap that i decided to go home before it got any worse. driving in the fog and snow with chains on is so not fun, especially when you're by yourself. it would have probably been a lot safer just to snowboard down the road, lol.


3rd day in a row! lucky. god i need to find a job


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> i wish i went this week. i already know tis going to snow. too bad i have a lot of stuff to do in school. hopefully next week. anyone from 562/310/714 area?


from the 562 here LBC

went to bear yesterday, snow was dumping like crazy, the runs are powder packed wonderfulness, only thing was it got really foggy by noon so we left and got vouchers.

Has anyone gone down the backcountry runs? like deer canyon, goldmine canyon or bow canyon. I really wana try em out while its powder


----------



## Penguin

squishydonut said:


> any places with cheap bear tix on weekends?


Don't know about Bear, but Mt. High tickets are cheaper at Ralph's.


----------



## rjattack19

oh boy am i excited. im gonna be hitting up either bear or high on friday! so stoaked i havnt been since the 9th of last month...oh and i have a job interview tomorrow WOOT!!! lol:laugh:


----------



## lesper4

and if you go on wednesday they are 2 for 1 at high. same goes for snow valley but daytime only.


----------



## rjattack19

lesper4 said:


> and if you go on wednesday they are 2 for 1 at high. same goes for snow valley but daytime only.


yea i know but all my friends are busy on wednesday so friday it is


----------



## Penguin

gogogogogoogo!!! get a job and ride wif me!


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> gogogogogoogo!!! get a job and ride wif me!




im going im going lol....be back with the results in a few hours


----------



## twin89

wow, i just got back home to the 562 (long beach) i tried driving up this morning to snow summit, and the only way up, the 18 from lucerne valley was like solid iced all over the road, and even with chains i was slippin everywhere, so was everyone else. No one except 4WD could get over like the second icy incline, so i had to turn back for another 2.8 hr drive... 

If ne1 in the 562 area wana ride on tuesdays im down.


----------



## rjattack19

welp i just got back from my interview, nothing to report yet but hopefully by tomorrow ill know for sure


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> wow, i just got back home to the 562 (long beach) i tried driving up this morning to snow summit, and the only way up, the 18 from lucerne valley was like solid iced all over the road, and even with chains i was slippin everywhere, so was everyone else. No one except 4WD could get over like the second icy incline, so i had to turn back for another 2.8 hr drive...
> 
> If ne1 in the 562 area wana ride on tuesdays im down.


Just got back from an epic session today at Bear Mountain. Pure powder packed runs, backcountry runs, park runs, amazing day today. I drove up the 38 in my little Mitsubishi (FWD with Snow Cables), made it there before 830 (and i am from long beach as well)

Dude you need to learn to go up the 38, its way easier than the 18 and its only 15 minutes longer. Plus the scenery on the drive is awesome. Although tonight on the drive back a big rig crashed into the bridge and traffic was stopped for like 30 mins or so, still well worth the trip. Remember man Hwy 38.


----------



## Guest

^^^^ damn, i remember when we went there, in the morning to noon it was ayt, the snow is below average but around 2 it started snowing and pow pow all day! 

hwy 38? is that the one from the backside? 

damn there are alot of LA/OC county peeps here. im still learning, but hopefully i can mad carving and go high speed before this season ends. anyone down for a meet?

im goin this weekend! hopefully we go this friday so its not that packed. and my tix for skidazzle is good. lol


----------



## Penguin

rjcs03 said:


> ^^^^ damn, i remember when we went there, in the morning to noon it was ayt, the snow is below average but around 2 it started snowing and pow pow all day!
> 
> hwy 38? is that the one from the backside?
> 
> damn there are alot of LA/OC county peeps here. im still learning, but hopefully i can mad carving and go high speed before this season ends. anyone down for a meet?
> 
> im goin this weekend! hopefully we go this friday so its not that packed. and my tix for skidazzle is good. lol


i'll be at high this weekend for sure. what about you?


----------



## twin89

D-Rock153 said:


> Just got back from an epic session today at Bear Mountain. Pure powder packed runs, backcountry runs, park runs, amazing day today. I drove up the 38 in my little Mitsubishi (FWD with Snow Cables), made it there before 830 (and i am from long beach as well)
> 
> Dude you need to learn to go up the 38, its way easier than the 18 and its only 15 minutes longer. Plus the scenery on the drive is awesome. Although tonight on the drive back a big rig crashed into the bridge and traffic was stopped for like 30 mins or so, still well worth the trip. Remember man Hwy 38.


What! i checked cal trans and the snow summit site and they told me 38 was closed! ugh! lol that sucks.
yeah im in the same boat as you a little fwd civic =)


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> ^^^^ damn, i remember when we went there, in the morning to noon it was ayt, the snow is below average but around 2 it started snowing and pow pow all day!
> 
> hwy 38? is that the one from the backside?


I went on sunday also, it snowed the whole day, it was good until like noon when it got too damn foggy to see 10 feet in front of you, so we left and got vouchers. I checked the report and it said Sunny for Tuesday, I just had to go, forget about school lol. It was perfect Powder i tell you, the best day ive been up all season.

Yea the 38 is the backside of bear, you just gotta drive through redlands.



twin89 said:


> What! i checked cal trans and the snow summit site and they told me 38 was closed! ugh! lol that sucks.
> yeah im in the same boat as you a little fwd civic =)


I know, they take forever to update the websites, i called the 1800 number for caltrans and it said the 38 was open just needed chains. I havent been to bear when you cant get up there, theres always a way.


----------



## ScBlack

Wow, lots of people here from the LBC...Signal Hill checking in here


----------



## Enigmatic

south bay 310 !


----------



## twin89

im just wondering if you took the 38 was it like all covered in ICE? cause the 18, most cars w/o 4wd couldn't even make it up the first sign of a tiny incline.


----------



## twin89

haha yeah, i live real close to signal hill. I'm like right next to the Colorado Lagoon.


----------



## Guest

i wish it wont be foggy coz i dont wanna drive there and come back with voucherrs. lol thats a waste of time.

im from 562 area too.


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> im just wondering if you took the 38 was it like all covered in ICE? cause the 18, most cars w/o 4wd couldn't even make it up the first sign of a tiny incline.


it was all covered in snow, the 38 has no real significant inclines or not near as many sharp turns like the 18, its the easiest drive ever.


----------



## rjattack19

anyone else riding tomorrow?


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> anyone else riding tomorrow?


nopes, going saturday again.

really wanna go tomorrow though  stupid work


----------



## lesper4

probably going to snow valley half day on sunday.


----------



## Guest

If you guys can make the trip, go to Mammoth. The entire mountain is open, there was a foot of powder yesterday and more is supposed to fall during the next few days. There were no lines and at the most, there were only like 4 other people on the slopes with me at a time...I did go during the week but, it's definitely worth the drive. The snow is amazing.


----------



## Penguin

Again, crunch time at work is killing my snow season 

Being a responsible adult sucks!!!


----------



## Guest

were planning to hit the mountains this week. which is better snow summit/mammoth high?
and which one is less dangerous when snowing? i mean like driving up/down there


----------



## Guest

guys, i need quick info on this mountain.

Mt Baldy :: Real Mountain Real Close :: Ski Resort

anyone been here? i saw some cheap tickets on craigslist going for 10 bux. whats the deal with this mountain? how come its not that popular? hows the snow? hows the road going over here?

were plannin to hit the mountain this weekend dont know where to go.


----------



## lesper4

mt baldy has incredibley slow lifts so i have heard and the conditions are not that great unless it is fresh powder (also heard). if you want close and good go to mt high.

quick question, what is the difference between these two gloves? What does it mean by "under"
Burton Approach Under Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com
Burton Approach Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com


----------



## lesper4

rjcs03 said:


> were planning to hit the mountains this week. which is better snow summit/mammoth high?
> and which one is less dangerous when snowing? i mean like driving up/down there


snow summit is better then mt high. also when you go to snow summit the same ticket is also good for bear mountain.


----------



## Guest

^^^ coz its not as thick as the snowboard gloves. i think u can remove sum parts on it so u can use it even if its not that cold. and its not made for uber cold weather.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I'l be in SoCal the first weekend of March. Will be hitting Bear, so I can't wait!!


----------



## Enigmatic

mt. high is deffintly easier to get to and less dangerous in bad conditions, but at the same time theres alot of idiot drivers there too so you never know. Bear and summit have better snow conditions and I think their lift tickets might be cheaper last I recall...

hey Alicia how much are the lift tickets at Mammoth? i wanted to take a trip out there but it hurts to tear myself away from my season pass at bear


----------



## ScBlack

The only thing I like about Mt high is their point system. I wish Bear/Summit have that too, it's a good concept to have pay as you go. Condition wise, hands down, Big bear is much better than High


----------



## Penguin

Enigmatic said:


> mt. high is deffintly easier to get to and less dangerous in bad conditions, but at the same time theres alot of idiot drivers there too so you never know. Bear and summit have better snow conditions and I think their lift tickets might be cheaper last I recall...
> 
> hey Alicia how much are the lift tickets at Mammoth? i wanted to take a trip out there but it hurts to tear myself away from my season pass at bear


Mammoth lift tickets are $90 I think during peak season.


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> guys, i need quick info on this mountain.
> 
> Mt Baldy :: Real Mountain Real Close :: Ski Resort
> 
> anyone been here? i saw some cheap tickets on craigslist going for 10 bux. whats the deal with this mountain? how come its not that popular? hows the snow? hows the road going over here?
> 
> were plannin to hit the mountain this weekend dont know where to go.


info on this mt. like snow conditions, road condition, lift, etc..


----------



## rjattack19

just got back from bear and i had a blast today! however the snow, to my surprise was rather hard:dunno: i thought it would be alot softer after all the snow we just had but w/e. i finally gathered enough courage to hit a box and it was surprisingly easy:laugh: hit about 12 of them in total today and only fell once (on my second try). all in all it was a great progression day for me and im f*cking beat...also the ride home sucked because it snowed....then hailed...then snowed....then poured. took 3hr and 45 min. to get back to my home in the north county san diego area...well worth it tho


----------



## Enigmatic

rjcs03 said:


> info on this mt. like snow conditions, road condition, lift, etc..


I've heard that baldy sucks, heard that its not maintained very well and thats why their lift tickets are so cheap. I've never been there personally though but from what I've heard, avoid it if possible and go to Bear or Mt. High

but hey actually maybe you should try being a pioneer, head over there and let us know what you think


----------



## Guest

@ rjattack. what car you drive? were planning to go tomorrow. but i dont want to put snowchains on my ride.


----------



## Guest

Enigmatic said:


> I've heard that baldy sucks, heard that its not maintained very well and thats why their lift tickets are so cheap. I've never been there personally though but from what I've heard, avoid it if possible and go to Bear or Mt. High


o ya? so even the 6 bux worth of lift tix aint worth it?


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Mammoth lift tickets are $90 I think during peak season.





Enigmatic said:


> mt. high is deffintly easier to get to and less dangerous in bad conditions, but at the same time theres alot of idiot drivers there too so you never know. Bear and summit have better snow conditions and I think their lift tickets might be cheaper last I recall...
> 
> hey Alicia how much are the lift tickets at Mammoth? i wanted to take a trip out there but it hurts to tear myself away from my season pass at bear


Penguin's almost right. Tickets are $83 for a full day. 
I have a season pass though so that's why I head up there more then the closer mountains.


----------



## rjattack19

rjcs03 said:


> @ rjattack. what car you drive? were planning to go tomorrow. but i dont want to put snowchains on my ride.



i drive a very fashionable 1995 ford ranger:laugh:. roads closed just as we got out of there so your gonna need to check caltrans before you go tomorrow


----------



## Enigmatic

rjcs03 said:


> o ya? so even the 6 bux worth of lift tix aint worth it?


haha well for 6 bucks i say its deffinitly worth a try


----------



## Penguin

shit, because there's a slight chance i might go to bear tomorrow. hahahahah!!! don't wanna have to put on chains because i don't got none!


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> shit, because there's a slight chance i might go to bear tomorrow. hahahahah!!! don't wanna have to put on chains because i don't got none!


you really should invest in some. its worth it imo.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> shit, because there's a slight chance i might go to bear tomorrow. hahahahah!!! don't wanna have to put on chains because i don't got none!


tomorrow's hours suck.its from 9 -4 only. ugh. and from sunday to monday. its 9-2. were goin to mountain high on monday. anyone goin too?


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> info on this mt. like snow conditions, road condition, lift, etc..


Ive been to mt baldy a few times. It is the steepest mountain in socal. I personally think its a fun mountain just because of the difficulty. The only things i dont like about it is that the snow is freakin hard, its only good after it snows a lot and the lifts are slow as hell. It definitely made me a better snowboarder because of how steep it is and since the snow was soo hard it made me not want to fall as much.

o and as far as road conditions, the mountain is very steep, lots of cars stuck on the side of the road. I didnt know how to put chains on correctly one time and i got lucky enough that a guy towed me up


----------



## Guest

damn if its hard idk about that. i hate hard snow. i know the tix are only 6 bux a piece but if wer gon be stranded there. i dont wanna go no more. lol if anyone down to mtbaldy we'll roll wit you and split the expenses.


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> tomorrow's hours suck.its from 9 -4 only. ugh. and from sunday to monday. its 9-2. were goin to mountain high on monday. anyone goin too?


bear is always 8:30-4:00. they don't have night sesh so they can add new features every day and groom it. it allows for fresh corduroy every morning as well. that's why the pass works at both bear and summit because summit's the one with the night sesh after you're done shredding the park at bear.


----------



## rjattack19

kyouness said:


> bear is always 8:30-4:00. they don't have night sesh so they can add new features every day and groom it. it allows for fresh corduroy every morning as well. that's why the pass works at both bear and summit because summit's the one with the night sesh after you're done shredding the park at bear.



wait...can you use your day pass at bear and do a night sesh at summit with the same pass?


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> wait...can you use your day pass at bear and do a night sesh at summit with the same pass?


technically no, your suppose to buy a night sesh pass, but usually no one checks at night anyway


----------



## Penguin

mt. high today was fucking EPIC!

great snow, clear conditions until around 4pm or so when the clouds rolled in.

i rode a few sections in switch!!! when i go up next weekend i think i might be confident enough to try doing a whole run in switch.

i also 50-50'd the podium box a few times. i was scared all day to hit any narrower boxes. even the wide box at the top of west scared me because they put it at an angle at the top of a hip. i rode past a few times but never hit it. my airs are getting a little bigger, and i'm pretty excited about that.

it's my birthday next saturday so i'll be at bear using my birthday pass if anyone wants to meet up and do some laps. you're also welcome to join my party for dinner in cerritos.


----------



## rjattack19

im going to high tomorrow for a night sesh, hopefully it doesnt snow to the point that we get snowed in...that would suck


----------



## dunkfan9

Whats your guys' favorite shop up there?


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> it's my birthday next saturday so i'll be at bear using my birthday pass if anyone wants to meet up and do some laps. you're also welcome to join my party for dinner in cerritos.


my birthday's this coming friday 

i might see you up there since we've got a cabin for the weekend.


----------



## Penguin

sweet! can't wait!!!


----------



## Guest

hey so bear does give you a free pass for your bday ??


----------



## skunkworks

lesper4 said:


> quick question, what is the difference between these two gloves? What does it mean by "under"
> Burton Approach Under Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com
> Burton Approach Glove - Men's from Backcountry.com


the under gloves are meant to be used during those warm days when you're not wearing a jacket, or if you do wear a jacket they go 'under' the cuff of your jacket. (a little more trouble since the cuff of the jacket and the opening of the glove is pretty much the same size)

If you notice the regular gloves (Burton used to call them over gloves in contrast to their 'under' goves but I guess the wordings were causing some confusion) they flare out at the bottom which will accomodate the cuff of the jacket much easier.

Conclusion: If you plan to wear your jacket most of the time get the regular (flare out at the bottom) gloves.


----------



## Guest

yeah they do. i have a season pass though so i'm giving my free bday pass to one of my friends lol.

and i'm working 46 hours this week wtf? and i'm part-time! stupid recession.


----------



## Guest

yeah. thats what my friend said, i juz found out that he just said that coz he dint wanna go.

wats the update tomorrow? i checked the forecast.. its not good to go up tommorow coz of the snow. whos goin?


----------



## skunkworks

I didn't want to get off topic but have you guys seen this video:

YouTube - Comment entretenir son snowboard, How to wax a snowboard

He's truly a master at work. I'm wondering for all you south cali riders where I can get someone around here to get this kind of tune up for my snowboard.


----------



## lesper4

thanks skunkworks.

went to migh yesterday and the snow was great but the lines at the bottom of the mountain sucked. i want to go back to summit or valley to get longer runs in with such good weather. my birthday is march 5 so i will try to get work off and go then for sure.


----------



## Guest

arrghh once again im shafted, i wish my bday was in the winter !!!


----------



## rjattack19

went to high last night for a night sesh and it was awesome, a bit crowded but the boxes and jumps were all pretty good. i had a blast


----------



## dunkfan9

Does anybody know when next seasons' passes go on sale and how much they are at that time? :thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19

dunkfan9 said:


> Does anybody know when next seasons' passes go on sale and how much they are at that time? :thumbsup:


...you mean like, for next year?


----------



## yesandthankyou

dunkfan9 said:


> Does anybody know when next seasons' passes go on sale and how much they are at that time? :thumbsup:


If you're talking about Mt High season passes, I believe they go on sale around October for $299, and goes up to $350 or so later. Well, thats when they went on sale this year, so Im guessing the same for next as well.
Mt High is so fun right now.. the jump line at cruiser is awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19

yesandthankyou said:


> If you're talking about Mt High season passes, I believe they go on sale around October for $299, and goes up to $350 or so later. Well, thats when they went on sale this year, so Im guessing the same for next as well.
> Mt High is so fun right now.. the jump line at cruiser is awesome.:thumbsup:


yea i had a blast last night, the boxes were awesome!


----------



## dunkfan9

yesandthankyou said:


> If you're talking about Mt High season passes, I believe they go on sale around October for $299, and goes up to $350 or so later. Well, thats when they went on sale this year, so Im guessing the same for next as well.
> Mt High is so fun right now.. the jump line at cruiser is awesome.:thumbsup:


thanks for the reply, i should have specified. i was talking about summit/bear passes. I live in the desert east of big bear and im new to snowboarding this season. Havent been to high since the others are closer, and i def. want a season pass next season 

also, what shop up there would you guys recommend to get my board waxed, buy some boots from, etc?
I've only checked out LeRoy's so far


----------



## Guest

went to mt high yesterday, Super packed, lots of kooks snake-ing, one guy caused me to run my knee straight into a jib... my knee is swollen like hell now, other than that mt high has a lot of good jibs set up.


----------



## ScBlack

man, what's up with 330/18. It was warmer yesterday and suppose to be even warmer today but yet part of 18 stll closed and 330 still have chains requirment until Fri afternoon....:thumbsdown:


----------



## lesper4

probabley because the heat is melting the snow and then freezeing again at night on the road to make black ice. there was an accident with a suv over the clif this morning from LA to the high desert somewhere.


----------



## Penguin

lesper4 said:


> probabley because the heat is melting the snow and then freezeing again at night on the road to make black ice. there was an accident with a suv over the clif this morning from LA to the high desert somewhere.


shit... going to bear on saturday mornign :O


----------



## Guest

I'm taking a trip up to Bear/Snow summit on Mon-wed. Anyone know how it's looking up there? Also it's my friends birthday the Sunday before we go up. Any chance you know if the free birthday pass will still work the day after (coming in from Vegas too)?


----------



## Penguin

doubt it will work the day after, but you can try asking!


----------



## Guest

Any ride on 2 for 1 wednesdays at Mt. High? is it usually packed?? Im planning on going wed.


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Any ride on 2 for 1 wednesdays at Mt. High? is it usually packed?? Im planning on going wed.


i havnt been myself but i heard its not too bad...if i had a chance i would go no questions asked


----------



## yesandthankyou

mcjsdaddy said:


> Any ride on 2 for 1 wednesdays at Mt. High? is it usually packed?? Im planning on going wed.


I usually get there around one or two on Weds, and the crowds aren't too bad.. More crowded than other weekdays but definitely not as much as weekends.


----------



## Guest

i went last wednesday and it was packed, i really didnt like how packed it was.


----------



## rjattack19

im riding this friday at either bear for a day sesh or summit for night, not sure yet. and i might be doing a half day on sat. ill let you guys know for sure before i go so we can meet up if you would like.


----------



## lesper4

i went to high on a wednesday night and the crowds werent too bad.


----------



## Guest

well i guess ill see how it is tomorrow


----------



## ScBlack

Looks like Snow Summit hit 68f daytime high today...WTF? Is there gonna be any snow left by this weekend?:dunno:


----------



## rjattack19

that cant be right...im in san diego and i dont think it hit 70 here today...and the weather calls for 45 degrees tomorrow in bear


----------



## Guest

it was 46 degrees in Mt.High today so i dont think thats right


----------



## ScBlack

Yeah looks like Bensweather.com is way off today...realized it when I saw this monthly extreme on the site, 117mph wind? Hurricane in Big Bear? 

Monthly Extremes
High: 68.3ºF 2/24 ~ Low: -1.8ºF 2/19
Max Wind Gust: 117.0 mph
Rain: 2.32" ~ Snow: 49.000"


----------



## skunkworks

For all who plans to drive up for a nite session at snow summit be extra careful of your speed. I left bear around 5ish and saw a CHP pointing his radar gun at cars coming up the mountain probably trying to zap those rushing to get to snow summit for a nite session. The CHP patrol car was park on my side facing down the mountain pass Arrowbear lake so for those driving up make sure you don't get zap by the chipie. I think the speed limit is 40. Stay safe.


----------



## rjattack19

skunkworks said:


> For all who plans to drive up for a nite session at snow summit be extra careful of your speed. I left bear around 5ish and saw a CHP pointing his radar gun at cars coming up the mountain probably trying to zap those rushing to get to snow summit for a nite session. The CHP patrol car was park on my side facing down the mountain pass Arrowbear lake so for those driving up make sure you don't get zap by the chipie. I think the speed limit is 40. Stay safe.



thanks for the heads up...dont wanna get nabbed by them pesky chp officers:thumbsdown:


----------



## Penguin

i'm ditching work to go to high tomorrow, lolol


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> i'm ditching work to go to high tomorrow, lolol


lol nice, do you have a pass to bear or high?


----------



## Penguin

high 

probably gonna get the bear pass next season. high is kinda ghetto :|


----------



## lesper4

i want to go to high tomorrow, they have Shiny Toys Guns, but i have to work.


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> high
> 
> probably gonna get the bear pass next season. high is kinda ghetto :|


yea im not sure what i wanna get next year because high is convenient but bear is better


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> yea im not sure what i wanna get next year because high is convenient but bear is better


I havent been to bear yet but i heard it was bigger but High has more turns??


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> I havent been to bear yet but i heard it was bigger but High has more turns??


hmmm... i dunno about that...bear and summit are together so you can use your pass at bear and summit in the same day, so i dont see how high could have more turns


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> hmmm... i dunno about that...bear and summit are together so you can use your pass at bear and summit in the same day, so i dont see how high could have more turns


Oh ok... I gotta try Bear/Summit but i dont see my self getting a season pass from there tho since High is only 30 mins away and is where all my boys ride so :dunno:


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Oh ok... I gotta try Bear/Summit but i dont see my self getting a season pass from there tho since High is only 30 mins away and is where all my boys ride so :dunno:


yea im not sure where i wanna get a pass, high is less than 2hrs away and bear is like 2 1/2hrs away so idk


----------



## Guest

Damn 2 hrs i guess im lucky to be so close to the moutains


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Damn 2 hrs i guess im lucky to be so close to the moutains



yea you are...its a bitch of a drive but well worth it...


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> yea you are...its a bitch of a drive but well worth it...


yes it is brotha


----------



## Penguin

i learned how to backside 180 today!!!

FS 180 is harder


----------



## Guest

When in April does High/Summit/Bear close??


----------



## dunkfan9

i wish i was night sesh'n right now


----------



## rjattack19

just got back from bear about 10 min. ago and had an awesome time. rode on friday from 8-1:00 and got the vouchers went back to the cabin had lunch and crashed out, then went for a night sesh at summit from 5-9...i hit the biggest jump of my life a bit faster than i had anticipated, scared the shit outa myself and somehow i pulled it off!!! haha


----------



## Guest

did you hit the mini half pipe off chair 2? i was playing around on it all day yesterday, lol.


----------



## SFshredder

I was up at Summit yesterday with one of my buddies for the afternoon session. We boarded from 1 to 6 for $33 each which was a hell of a steal in my opinion. We probably got in about 10 or more runs since there were no lines. I love college and no weekday lines.


----------



## squishydonut

rjattack19 said:


> just got back from bear about 10 min. ago and had an awesome time. rode on friday from 8-1:00 and got the vouchers went back to the cabin had lunch and crashed out, then went for a night sesh at summit from 5-9...i hit the biggest jump of my life a bit faster than i had anticipated, scared the shit outa myself and somehow i pulled it off!!! haha


what vouchers?


----------



## Enigmatic

wait is there a pipe at summit?!


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> just got back from bear about 10 min. ago and had an awesome time. rode on friday from 8-1:00 and got the vouchers went back to the cabin had lunch and crashed out, then went for a night sesh at summit from 5-9...i hit the biggest jump of my life a bit faster than i had anticipated, scared the shit outa myself and somehow i pulled it off!!! haha



I'm hitting bear tomorrow, how is the snow?


----------



## Guest

just got back from High it was super packed till the 15 go t shut down. I had a nice sesh but i was fustrated as hell... I can do heelside all day long but im too chicken shit to get the toeside down.. since i fell and messed up my wrist. it sucks


----------



## rjattack19

squishydonut said:


> what vouchers?


if you turn in your all day pass before 1:00 you get a voucher for the next time you go. adult voucher is $15, young adult voucher is $10 i believe


----------



## rjattack19

Sinnagod said:


> I'm hitting bear tomorrow, how is the snow?



it was ok when i went, a bit slushy but not real wet if that makes sense. i liked it though it was pretty soft, spring conditions


----------



## Triple8Sol

Well I'm flying into LAX this next weekend. Was supposed to hit Bear one day, but looks like that won't be happening. My fractured tailbone isn't having it


----------



## rjattack19

Triple8Sol said:


> Well I'm flying into LAX this next weekend. Was supposed to hit Bear one day, but looks like that won't be happening. My fractured tailbone isn't having it





OOOOUUUCCCCHHHH!!!! that has to be painful


----------



## Guest

On my trip at Big Bear on the way up I saw a placed called snow valley. On closer inspection we decided to head over there on wednesday to end the trip. Once we were there and boarding we found out that they keep all the lifts besides like 2 or 3 closed except on the weekends. Anyone know why they do this? Also thoughts on Snow Valley? It was really icy when we were there.


----------



## Guest

how do you think the weather and snow conditions wil be this spring break, like all of march???:dunno:


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> just got back from High it was super packed till the 15 go t shut down. I had a nice sesh but i was fustrated as hell... I can do heelside all day long but im too chicken shit to get the toeside down.. since i fell and messed up my wrist. it sucks


why was the 15 shit down?
when were u there..
i was there yesterday from 10-7 .. so pissed i 4ot my boots haha.. was so excited to ride with my 1st setup.. so lame... i kinda got used to do toeside now.. except when i'm on steep hill which i can only do when i have rhythm haha .. tried some jumps.. landed pretty bad .. had fun tho.. nice days.. girls in their tanktops.. nighttime the snow got nice and slushy not icy like the day....


----------



## Guest

Khanh2 said:


> why was the 15 shit down?
> when were u there..
> i was there yesterday from 10-7 .. so pissed i 4ot my boots haha.. was so excited to ride with my 1st setup.. so lame... i kinda got used to do toeside now.. except when i'm on steep hill which i can only do when i have rhythm haha .. tried some jumps.. landed pretty bad .. had fun tho.. nice days.. girls in their tanktops.. nighttime the snow got nice and slushy not icy like the day....


I think there was an accident on the 15... i was there from 1030-330 I got 8hr tickets for $44 and i was trying to sell them when i left since there was 4hrs left on them but there was no one comming in  and i found out why on the way home. the 15 was completely shut down, people were even walking around on the freeway


----------



## Penguin

Shit good thing I left early. 

I went to High yesterday and left at 2... That would've fucked my day up fo sho.

And I met a really cool girl there, she's gonna teach me how to surf too.


----------



## Guest

There Were SOOOOOOOOO many hot females in tank tops wit teh boobies hangin out :laugh: It was nice day to be a High


----------



## Penguin

omfg did you see the bikini skiier?!?!?!? fuck i was in LOVE


----------



## squishydonut

how were the conditions and parking @ high? same as any weekend day?


----------



## Penguin

yesterday? not bad. seen way worse. i got there at 8:30 and was almost at the end of east. one time i got there at 9 and had to park a mile down the road at the LA county sign. gnarly hike.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> omfg did you see the bikini skiier?!?!?!? fuck i was in LOVE


Naww i didnt but i did have the pleasure of seeing a guy riding with no shirt, short shorts and a beer belly and then a skier riding in his boxers :dunno:


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> I think there was an accident on the 15... i was there from 1030-330 I got 8hr tickets for $44 and i was trying to sell them when i left since there was 4hrs left on them but there was no one comming in  and i found out why on the way home. the 15 was completely shut down, people were even walking around on the freeway


wow sux.. why did u leave early? 44 for 8 hrs is not bad cuz i think that is the normal 4 hrs price...
luckily when i was going home the 15 was fine .. didnt see any abnormal at all...


Penguin said:


> Shit good thing I left early.
> 
> I went to High yesterday and left at 2... That would've fucked my day up fo sho.
> 
> And I met a really cool girl there, she's gonna teach me how to surf too.


lucky guy haha .. no guts for me on surfing yet ahha


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> omfg did you see the bikini skiier?!?!?!? fuck i was in LOVE


my friend saw.. i missed out 
but ya.. girls in tanktops.. bouncy bouncy as going down the slopes are hot hahaha


----------



## Guest

Khanh2 said:


> my friend saw.. i missed out
> but ya.. girls in tanktops.. bouncy bouncy as going down the slopes are hot hahaha


oh yes there were so many Bouncy bouncies.. almost makes me wish i was single again


----------



## Enigmatic

ommgggg i need to go nooowww...BOUNCY AND SNOW = THE BEST


----------



## Guest

haha ... but ya 2 bad u guys didnt try the night snow.. cooler weather and less icy... the slush slush sound made me feel like i'm not so n00bie when i try to carve haha
man.. i tried the bottom mountain, OMG shiet was steep ahhaha .. surprised i made it down alive haha


----------



## Guest

i usually go at night but i went with friends who wanted to go during the day so we could sell our tickets before we left(so much for that idea) it was way too packed there were people sitting and laying all in the way... there were like 3 serious accidents where people had to be carried down the moutain


----------



## Guest

Khanh2 said:


> lucky guy haha .. no guts for me on surfing yet ahha


wait ... you can snowboard, but you dont have the guts to surf?? :dunno: dude just go, snowboarding is harder


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> i usually go at night but i went with friends who wanted to go during the day so we could sell our tickets before we left(so much for that idea) it was way too packed there were people sitting and laying all in the way... there were like 3 serious accidents where people had to be carried down the moutain


it was packed but the lines for the lifts werent packed at all... i saw some got carried down but didnt know how serious... i was kinda pissed at some kid ran into my board while i was sitting in the bottom... didnt even say sorry  no good to my new 1st board haha...



D-Rock153 said:


> wait ... you can snowboard, but you dont have the guts to surf?? :dunno: dude just go, snowboarding is harder


i just hop on the board and and it carries me downhill.. never said i could ride it ahha... i made great progress tho... i didnt fall at all getting off the lifts on Sat... dont even have stomp pad haha.. skilzz!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Khanh2 said:


> it was packed but the lines for the lifts werent packed at all... i saw some got carried down but didnt know how serious... i was kinda pissed at some kid ran into my board while i was sitting in the bottom... didnt even say sorry  no good to my new 1st board haha...


 Actually it was kinda wierd it was packed one minute then i get back down the hill a minute later and it was empty so :dunno: 

How much longer do you guys ride for till it closes or maybe another couple more trips??? I was thinking of going one last time on wed. unless theres a storm


----------



## rjattack19

bear is expecting rain and snow this week...lets pray for the latter:thumbsup:

and im gonna ride as much as i can before the season ends, i have a record breaking 4 day sessions and 3 night session this season (which is a big step up from 2 day rides last season)


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> bear is expecting rain and snow this week...lets pray for the latter:thumbsup:
> 
> and im gonna ride as much as i can before the season ends, i have a record breaking 4 day sessions and 3 night session this season (which is a big step up from 2 day rides last season)


when are we gonna shred dude?!?!

seriously us socal cats need a day to kick it.


----------



## rjattack19

i know it man...every time i go it seems like you go the very next day lol 

but i started a new job today so the money should be coming soon :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Guest

i'm off on friday. let's hit bear on friday!


----------



## rjattack19

i dont think i could do it friday but ill let you guys know when im heading up


----------



## Guest

When is this storm suppose to come thru? Its pretty clear over here not a cloud in the sky


----------



## rjattack19

10 Day Weather Forecast for Bear Mountain Ski Resort, CA - weather.com

looks good. status changed from snow/rain to just snow:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Sick!! Im down for that


----------



## rjattack19

me too! ill find out my work schedule on wed. so hopefully i have off sunday


----------



## Guest

I was gonna roll tomorrow but ill wait till sunday so i dont have to ride in slush


----------



## rjattack19

yea i really wanna go sunday but its sorta outa my hands...


----------



## Guest

Yea I feel You but it would be nice to ride on some fresh snow for a change


----------



## rjattack19

welp it dosnt look like im gonna be able to go on sunday


----------



## Penguin

i'm gonna ride on sunday, fuckit


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> i'm gonna ride on sunday, fuckit


lucky.......


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> i'm gonna ride on sunday, fuckit


me too!!! 
if u see a small azn dude w/n00bie board and red Union,., u know who it is.. haha will be there early this time....


----------



## Penguin

rjattack19 said:


> lucky.......


haha i'm just lucky i'll be in LA for a wedding this weekend. hopefully i can return the tux saturday night so i can go shred on sunday.


----------



## rjattack19

Penguin said:


> haha i'm just lucky i'll be in LA for a wedding this weekend. hopefully i can return the tux saturday night so i can go shred on sunday.


oh nice, i woulda gone but my friend has a job that dosnt think snowboarding is important lol


----------



## Guest

Fake sick bro and go boarding LOL

I might hit up Bear on Sun. I gotta see what my boys wanna do tho


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Fake sick bro and go boarding LOL
> 
> I might hit up Bear on Sun. I gotta see what my boys wanna do tho


its not me its my buddy and hes the one with the free tickets...:thumbsdown:

i gotta find more riding buddies


----------



## Guest

Damn Bosses and their "work"!! there should be 4hr Boarding breaks HAHA


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Damn Bosses and their "work"!! there should be 4hr Boarding breaks HAHA


psh i know it...:laugh:


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> psh i know it...:laugh:


What kind of board you gonna go with?? do you do park at all??


----------



## Penguin

mcjsdaddy said:


> Fake sick bro and go boarding LOL
> 
> I might hit up Bear on Sun. I gotta see what my boys wanna do tho


HAHAHHAHA
AHHAHHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAH HAHaHAHahhahashaf 

holy shit!


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> HAHAHHAHA
> AHHAHHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH HAHaHAHahhahashaf
> 
> holy shit!


You know you were thinkin about it :laugh:


----------



## Penguin

mcjsdaddy said:


> You know you were thinkin about it :laugh:


even though i'm a groomsman... the thought honestly crossed my mind. i won't lie.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> even though i'm a groomsman... the thought honestly crossed my mind. i won't lie.[/Q
> 
> Well theres always next year :cheeky4:


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> What kind of board you gonna go with?? do you do park at all??


ive got a cheap used 167 that i can hardly flex under my 225 pounds lol. but yea i do boxes (check my avitar lol) and jumps, gonna wait for a helmet before i do rails though


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> ive got a cheap used 167 that i can hardly flex under my 225 pounds lol. but yea i do boxes (check my avitar lol) and jumps, gonna wait for a helmet before i do rails though


Sounds good as soon as i get this toeside down im heading straight for the park


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Sounds good as soon as i get this toeside down im heading straight for the park



nice man, boxes are alot easier than i expected them to be, just keep a flat base and your mint:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

how long do you guys think the resort will be open? april?


----------



## Guest

rjcs03 said:


> how long do you guys think the resort will be open? april?


It closes in april sometime


----------



## yesandthankyou

Im itching to go so badly right now, I havent gone in two weeks already.. I have an eye injury and cant wear contacts til monday or so, and I dont wanna wear glasses under my goggles. It sucks because the weather is calling for snow this week! I feel like im waiting for season to start all over again, its been too long since I sat out haha:laugh:


----------



## Guest

How is the snow supposed to be up at either snow summit or mt. high around Monday or Tuesday? I'm hoping to take one last day trip up there to try out new boots and bindings.


----------



## Guest

blindpig said:


> How is the snow supposed to be up at either snow summit or mt. high around Monday or Tuesday? I'm hoping to take one last day trip up there to try out new boots and bindings.


It will probably be melted by the. Its only suppose to snow a couple of feet. if i were you i would head up the sunday like i am


----------



## Guest

Hey i'll be up there Sunday too


----------



## Guest

VNlilMAN said:


> Hey i'll be up there Sunday too


At high?? Im thinkin about going up to Bear tho but i gotta see what my boys wanna do


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> It will probably be melted by the. Its only suppose to snow a couple of feet. if i were you i would head up the sunday like i am


Ahh iono if I can, have work at night. I really want one more POW day. Any chance if you know if they are supposed to be getting any more for the season or is this it?


----------



## Guest

blindpig said:


> Ahh iono if I can, have work at night. I really want one more POW day. Any chance if you know if they are supposed to be getting any more for the season or is this it?


I dont know but i hope so. i dont want the season to end!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

no monay for bear. have a season pass to high so yeah i'll be there sat/sun and every weekend till the season ends =p.

yeah snow sucks right now, hopefully it'll be better by the weekend.


----------



## Guest

VNlilMAN said:


> no monay for bear. have a season pass to high so yeah i'll be there sat/sun and every weekend till the season ends =p.
> 
> yeah snow sucks right now, hopefully it'll be better by the weekend.


Yea im probably gonna be there too but i wanna try out Bear before the season ends


----------



## Guest

This may be a very stupid question but why wouldn't they just run the snow machines at night when the snow starts to get icy?


----------



## Guest

blindpig said:


> This may be a very stupid question but why wouldn't they just run the snow machines at night when the snow starts to get icy?


Cause it has to be a certain temp and humidity for them to make snow just like in nature. And even if they could it would just melt again and turn to ice within hours


----------



## Guest

At night wouldn't it get cold enough some nights to do it though? I just want POW  and its looking like a chance at getting one more pow day is fading


----------



## Penguin

Shit I haven't hit Bear at all this season. Been to High a bunch, Snow Summit once, Mammoth a few times, even Tahoe.

Grr.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Shit I haven't hit Bear at all this season. Been to High a bunch, Snow Summit once, Mammoth a few times, even Tahoe.
> 
> Grr.


missed out man, bear was epic this season


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Shit I haven't hit Bear at all this season. Been to High a bunch, Snow Summit once, Mammoth a few times, even Tahoe.
> 
> Grr.


Me either i wanted too but every time i went boarding i couldnt make that hr drive when High is only 30 mins away :laugh:


----------



## lesper4

My birthday is today so i was going to head to high after work. you think the new 1" of snow will make that much difference or will it still be icy and slushy?


----------



## Penguin

Season's not over yet!!!


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Season's not over yet!!!


True but its damn close...When i was up at High last week it was pretty slushy and sunny. a couple of my dudes got sun burned :dunno:


----------



## Penguin

Supposed to snow this weekend, so I'm pretty hopeful. Mammoth is still a tiny tiny option, but that's only because I need to put my money elsewhere.


----------



## rjattack19

DOOOOOOOD take me with you to mammoth:laugh: ive never been there:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> DOOOOOOOD take me with you to mammoth:laugh: ive never been there:thumbsup:


+1 ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> +1 ROAD TRIP!!!


and all courtesy of penguin! what a guy:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> and all courtesy of penguin! what a guy:thumbsup:


:laugh: He shouldnt have


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> :laugh: He shouldnt have




i know it, especially in times like these, but thats just the kind of guy he is, always putting his friends before his wallet. hes a stand up fellow i tell yea:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> +1 ROAD TRIP!!!


++1 

i never been there either, i really wanna go once before this season ends, too much freakin money tho... anyone know where they have a good deal on a day pass for mammoth?


----------



## Guest

D-Rock153 said:


> ++1
> 
> i never been there either, i really wanna go once before this season ends, too much freakin money tho... anyone know where they have a good deal on a day pass for mammoth?


Hey you didnt hear?? Penguin is fronting the whole trip!! Better hop on the money train B4 it leaves the station :laugh:


----------



## squishydonut

is that bear season pass good for summit nigh sesh's?

anyone been up lately? if so... how was it?


----------



## rjattack19

squishydonut said:


> is that bear season pass good for summit nigh sesh's?
> 
> anyone been up lately? if so... how was it?


yes but i think it depends on the package you choose...not 100% tho


----------



## Guest

anyone been to big bear mtn recently? looking to go up tomorrow.. wondering how the conditions are.


----------



## rjattack19

xtreme23 said:


> anyone been to big bear mtn recently? looking to go up tomorrow.. wondering how the conditions are.


i havnt gone but my friend did on friday and he said it was really good. grant it they had blown 7.5 hrs worth of snow that night


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> i havnt gone but my friend did on friday and he said it was really good. grant it they had blown 7.5 hrs worth of snow that night


yea conditions dont look too bad.. gotta pickup my pass anyway so y not skip econ and board instead :laugh:


----------



## Penguin

ended up sleeping in until 10:30 today. was nice. have not slept in in about a year.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> ended up sleeping in until 10:30 today. was nice. have not slept in in about a year.


Damn that hooked on Boarding?? :laugh:

On a side note...

Guess who has two thumbs and learned how to toeside turn on friday?? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: This guy!!!:laugh: Now onto rails Yes Lock it up!!


----------



## Penguin

mcjsdaddy said:


> Damn that hooked on Boarding?? :laugh:
> 
> On a side note...
> 
> Guess who has two thumbs and learned how to toeside turn on friday??
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This guy!!!:laugh: Now onto rails Yes Lock it up!!


freakin'...yeah dude.

every saturday i've been up at 5:30 to go to high. yesterday i was just dead tired from a wedding. got home at 12:30, slept until 10:30. AWESOME!

good job on the toeside!!! pretty snazzy huh?!?!? we need to get a socal meet going before the season ends!


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> freakin'...yeah dude.
> 
> every saturday i've been up at 5:30 to go to high. yesterday i was just dead tired from a wedding. got home at 12:30, slept until 10:30. AWESOME!
> 
> good job on the toeside!!! pretty snazzy huh?!?!? we need to get a socal meet going before the season ends!


Im down for that!! but yea Toeside is all mental now that i can do it i cant figure out what was so hard about it:dunno: but going toeside is a pretty sick feeling tho


----------



## Guest

Ok dont laugh but i have a noob question... Is a Jib a rail?? and can you have a board that you can do rails on and jumps??


----------



## rjattack19

mcjsdaddy said:


> Ok dont laugh but i have a noob question... Is a Jib a rail?? and can you have a board that you can do rails on and jumps??


yes and yes. a jib can be anything from like a rail, box, bonk, bench what ever


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> yes and yes. a jib can be anything from like a rail, box, bonk, bench what ever


I thought that to do rails you need a softer board and to do jumps you need a stiffer board so which is it?? and what about after you detune your edges i thought you cant turn too well so it makes it hard to turn.


----------



## skunkworks

mcjsdaddy said:


> I thought that to do rails you need a softer board and to do jumps you need a stiffer board so which is it?? and what about after you detune your edges i thought you cant turn too well so it makes it hard to turn.


You don't really need a 'soft' or softer board to do rail, it's only a little suitable if you are doing crazy stunts on a rail, otherwise you can use pretty much any board on a rail granted you're in control, nothing too long such as 162. I like a stiffer board so I can charge the entire mountain and 50-50 the boxes or rail here and there and I'm starting to lock down my board slide.

Detuning is only to maybe add 1 or 2 degrees on the base bevel, meaning if you have 1 degree on the base already you can max it out to 3 degree while keeping the side edge at 90. Your board would have a hard time holding an edge especially with mthigh at night where everything turns to ice. If you're starting to get really good with rails and plan to do something crazy like 270 on frontboard then I would maybe keep the base still at 1 degree and my side edge at 90. Detuning doesn't mean you completely round off your edges which some riders do.

Hope this helps


----------



## skunkworks

Franklin Crowe's video is very helpful regarding detuning


----------



## skunkworks

oops forgot to post the link :

YouTube - Tune your snowboard


----------



## Guest

skunkworks said:


> oops forgot to post the link :
> 
> YouTube - Tune your snowboard


Thanks alot bro it does help. and i watched all 6 of his videos  and on the last one i think he said that if you detune your board then its not good for turning and jumps but maybe i misunderstood him. but thanks now i know that i can use my board to do rails and jumps i was thinkin i had to get another board for rails.


----------



## Guest

stayin on topic 

I plan on trying to get to bear mountain this friday... anyone been up there ? hows the snow doing ?


----------



## SFshredder

I'm going to be up at Snow Summit tomorrow. I'll give you guys an update at the end of the day.

Update: I went for the morning session today. It was just alright. The snow was very particle-like and grainy. When I went a couple weeks ago it was still pretty powdery, soft, and wet. Too much sun the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Guest

you only went to snow summit ?? no bear mountain?? the reason i ask is because bear is a little higher elevation and could have better snow conditions...ill review it on friday ...


----------



## Guest

any condition reports for mt high? planning to go after class tomorrow, praying its not too icy.


----------



## Guest

mtkagan said:


> any condition reports for mt high? planning to go after class tomorrow, praying its not too icy.


Well if you do give a report i was thinkin of going sunday.


----------



## skunkworks

I was at high on Friday, it's not bad. The coverage was good considering no snowmaking. Morning is groomed hard pack, softens up around 11. Not too slushy so you won't slow down much but Friday wasn't that warm so this weekend should be warmer.


----------



## Guest

we should get this socal meet going... season is coming to an end.


----------



## Guest

skunkworks said:


> I was at high on Friday, it's not bad. The coverage was good considering no snowmaking. Morning is groomed hard pack, softens up around 11. Not too slushy so you won't slow down much but Friday wasn't that warm so this weekend should be warmer.


Today (3/13) or last friday (3/6)?? :dunno:


----------



## skunkworks

mcjsdaddy said:


> Today (3/13) or last friday (3/6)?? :dunno:


I meant to say Thursday (3/12)


----------



## Guest

i went yesterday. conditions were nice in the morning and got slushy through noon and the afternoon, got icy right around 6. it was pretty hot today IMO, i was fine in my thermal, pants and beanie. overall fun day at high. hit my first big rail up top and all the double box too. i know they are pretty easy, but i mean im happy for my 4th time out ever lol. there was a big subarau STI meet this morning too, must have been like 30 something of them there with all front row parking


----------



## Penguin

fuckin' sick. would have been a good day to ditch work.

good job on the boxes! i've gone so many times but i'm just now hitting boxes. still kinda scared but oh well.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> fuckin' sick. would have been a good day to ditch work.
> 
> good job on the boxes! i've gone so many times but i'm just now hitting boxes. still kinda scared but oh well.


went to big bear yesterday and it was the annual call in sick day lol 

conditions at bear were still pretty good actually, hard packed snow that was around 18inches, it started to get slushy around 2pm tho, fun times, a couple kids won free snowboard packages.


----------



## squishydonut

D-Rock153 said:


> went to big bear yesterday and it was the annual call in sick day lol
> 
> conditions at bear were still pretty good actually, hard packed snow that was around 18inches, it started to get slushy around 2pm tho, fun times, a couple kids won free snowboard packages.


was that from Rome? i heard KFROG, US Army & Rome were there. anything else go down?


----------



## Penguin

Anyone down to ride Bear tomorrow?

I have to teach a couple noobs then I'm prob gonna ditch them to go rip somewhere else.


----------



## Enigmatic

I cant FUCKING believe I havent been able to go in like a month.

my season pass is just posted on the wall staring at me.

BUT, I think I'll finally be able to go to Bear this upcomming Thursday/Friday...

I'm either driving up and back both days or I'm thinkin about staying thursday night at the Big Bear Hostel? seems like the cheapest place, any you guys had experience there?


----------



## Penguin

As long as there's a bed, I'd be good with it.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> was that from Rome? i heard KFROG, US Army & Rome were there. anything else go down?


thats correctomundo, not much else went down, they gave away two setups and then left. It was pretty damned funny cuz it was a foot race and the guy that was in the lead fell on his face TWICE!!


----------



## squishydonut

D-Rock153 said:


> thats correctomundo, not much else went down, they gave away two setups and then left. It was pretty damned funny cuz it was a foot race and the guy that was in the lead fell on his face TWICE!!


:laugh:, what kind of board did he get? how were the conditions? 

i'm thinking of spending some quality time up at high and bear these next few weeks. living in the car or bear hostel... hmmm. anyone else heading up?


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> :laugh:, what kind of board did he get? how were the conditions?
> 
> i'm thinking of spending some quality time up at high and bear these next few weeks. living in the car or bear hostel... hmmm. anyone else heading up?


didnt see the board up close, but they got entire rome setups, the conditions were not too bad, hard packed, but it got kinda slushy around 2pm, i would be going full speed and then the slush would slow me down right before some jibs and jumps


----------



## Penguin

Went to Bear yesterday. It was pretty nice. Not crowded at all. I enjoyed the snake run before the little park section. I also tried teaching one of my friends, and as soon as she was too sore to ride I took off with a couple other homies and tried to break some bones. I didn't do too many jumps, but I landed all of my boxes!


----------



## rjattack19

nice. im hopefully going next week but i dont know for sure. keeping my fingers crossed though:thumbsup:


----------



## twin89

hey, i was just wondering cause im gonna buy a season pass to one of the socal mtns. either bear/summit or mt. high.

i haven't been to mt high yet but so far i like summit and bear. how do they compare? i live in long beach btw so the drive to mt hgih would be somwhat shorter i gues.

advice?


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> hey, i was just wondering cause im gonna buy a season pass to one of the socal mtns. either bear/summit or mt. high.
> 
> i haven't been to mt high yet but so far i like summit and bear. how do they compare? i live in long beach btw so the drive to mt hgih would be somwhat shorter i guess.
> 
> advice?


Im in the same boat as you.. but im probably gonna go with High since its so close to me. I wanted to try out Bear one time this season but it doesnt look like thats gonna happen.

How much was the season pass for High( if anyone got one) and when did you get it, cuz i see that Bear has a deal for $250 if you by it now. does high have one cuz i didnt see it. :dunno:


----------



## squishydonut

mcjsdaddy said:


> Im in the same boat as you.. but im probably gonna go with High since its so close to me. I wanted to try out Bear one time this season but it doesnt look like thats gonna happen.
> 
> How much was the season pass for High( if anyone got one) and when did you get it, cuz i see that Bear has a deal for $250 if you by it now. does high have one cuz i didnt see it. :dunno:


mt. high is $300 in the fall.


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> hey, i was just wondering cause im gonna buy a season pass to one of the socal mtns. either bear/summit or mt. high.
> 
> i haven't been to mt high yet but so far i like summit and bear. how do they compare? i live in long beach btw so the drive to mt hgih would be somwhat shorter i gues.
> 
> advice?


If you dont mind the drive, get the bear/summit, i think its way better than mt high. Mt high always is crowded and at bear, even if its crowded theres so many runs and the mtn is spread out more with more lines.


----------



## yesandthankyou

twin89 said:


> hey, i was just wondering cause im gonna buy a season pass to one of the socal mtns. either bear/summit or mt. high.
> 
> i haven't been to mt high yet but so far i like summit and bear. how do they compare? i live in long beach btw so the drive to mt hgih would be somwhat shorter i gues.
> 
> advice?


If you want a bigger mountain, no crowds, and dont mind mountain driving, get bear pass. If you only wanna drive an hour with no mountain driving and dont mind crowds on weekends and holidays, get high pass. Also, im guessing the drive to mt high on powder conditions would be alot easier since you gotta go through all the curves and uphills to get to bear (never been to bear in these conditions). From what I understand, there are also different kinds of bear/summit passes and restrictions and blackout dates for certain ones. Mt High is ride anytime you want.


----------



## Penguin

here's my analysis:

mt. high
pros: 
easy to get to, closest place to shred
when it's good, it's unbelievably good
season pass is good for both east and west resorts, so you can choose to cruise or rip the park

cons:
it's ghetto
people steal your shit
scene is too gangster
not enough parking unless you get there at 8
it's small
long lift lines

bear mountain
pros: 
wide assortment of terrain and obstacles
boxes are noob-friendly
tons of parking space
scene is more concerned with shredding instead of looking like a thug

cons:
lots of dudes with tight pants
shitty drive
expensive season pass


snow summit
pros:
intermediate-advanced runs are nice and long
tree runs are the best on pow days
night riding

cons:
whole families gather there, so the place gets extremely crowded
shitty drive
expensive season pass

if it weren't for the rough drive and if i had money to spare, i'd go with bear for sure.

i went with high because it's cheap and close. i just choose to keep to myself and not let the gangsta steezies bother me too much.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> here's my analysis:
> 
> mt. high
> pros:
> easy to get to, closest place to shred
> when it's good, it's unbelievably good
> season pass is good for both east and west resorts, so you can choose to cruise or rip the park
> 
> cons:
> it's ghetto
> people steal your shit
> scene is too gangster
> not enough parking unless you get there at 8
> it's small
> long lift lines


How is it "ghetto"?? :dunno:


----------



## Penguin

mcjsdaddy said:


> How is it "ghetto"?? :dunno:





> people steal your shit
> scene is too gangster


pretty much.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> pretty much.


Hmmmm...  not really but ok 

People still shit from every where. more in the nice areas then in "ghetto" areas. and how does it look "ganster"?? Is it a little too "dark" for ya? :laugh:


----------



## Penguin

no hahahahahah!!!

i'm a brown man myself 

i've never seen so many oversized T-shirts and pants sagging to the knees in my life!


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> no hahahahahah!!!
> 
> i'm a brown man myself
> 
> i've never seen so many oversized T-shirts and pants sagging to the knees in my life!


HAHA ill agree with you there(about the saggy pants) but i actually like that style of the hoodie with the shirt over. even thio i dont understand how would keep it from turning into a ice cube :dunno: Do you not have to sit down anymore to put on your binders when you get good??


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> hey, i was just wondering cause im gonna buy a season pass to one of the socal mtns. either bear/summit or mt. high.
> 
> i haven't been to mt high yet but so far i like summit and bear. how do they compare? i live in long beach btw so the drive to mt hgih would be somwhat shorter i gues.
> 
> advice?


the drive to mt. high is easier but summmit and bear def have a better mtn


----------



## Guest

mcjsdaddy said:


> HAHA ill agree with you there(about the saggy pants) but i actually like that style of the hoodie with the shirt over. even thio i dont understand how would keep it from turning into a ice cube :dunno: Do you not have to sit down anymore to put on your binders when you get good??


i dont sit down when i put bindings on ...


----------



## Guest

D-Rock153 said:


> i dont sit down when i put bindings on ...


I know its possible to do it but how? It takes longer to do it that way cuz you have to get your balance b4 you can put your foot in the binding


----------



## rjattack19

nah its not hard to strap in standing up and i do it anytime i can but the biggest pain is getting the straps out of the way


----------



## Guest

You guys hear about High closing for nights for the rest of the season??


----------



## Enigmatic

here's what I found on mthigh's site

-Open until April 12th and then day to day. Good coverage on all open runs. 
-West Resort open Mon - Thur 8:30am to 4pm, Fri - Sat 8am to 10pm.
-East & North Resorts are closed for the season however East would re-open if we received enough new snow.

sounds like they still got night fri - sat right? if its open till 10 pm?


----------



## Guest

everyones ranting about it. yeah they dont offer night sesh nomore, only on weekends. sux.


----------



## Guest

Yea it sucks i was gonna hit up the last 2 for 1 tmorrow so there goes that


----------



## squishydonut

when does bear usually close? around the same time as mt. high?


----------



## Enigmatic

squishydonut said:


> when does bear usually close? around the same time as mt. high?



dude I've been looking on their website forever for an expected close date but it seems they either don't want you to know or they just don't know. 

I forget when they closed last year but some website I just found says they should close in April...so yeah, pretty much like mthigh.

but bear claims to have a much better snowmaking system than high so I would assume they can stay open at least a little bit longer


----------



## Guest

Enigmatic said:


> dude I've been looking on their website forever for an expected close date but it seems they either don't want you to know or they just don't know.
> 
> I forget when they closed last year but some website I just found says they should close in April...so yeah, pretty much like mthigh.
> 
> but bear claims to have a much better snowmaking system than high so I would assume they can stay open at least a little bit longer


i asked the lady in the season pass office when i was grabbing mine and she said mid April


----------



## Penguin

bear closes at 4:30.


----------



## rjattack19

alright folks good news, bear has as of now a 40% chance of snow showers this sunday! high for the day is supposed to be about 35 which is a HUGE break from the 65 degree day we are supposed to have thursday. hopefully they will be firing the blowers like crazy and we can have a few more days of riding!


----------



## ScBlack

Yeah that's just hope that 40% doesn't turn into 20, then 10 by tomorrow...


----------



## rjattack19

ScBlack said:


> Yeah that's just hope that 40% doesn't turn into 20, then 10 by tomorrow...


hey hey hey now...positive thoughts!


----------



## twin89

just found this isenseven clip and from 2:57 till the end is the sickest clip of something at bear i have ever seen

YouTube - Snowboardclip 7 ♫ Spiderbait - On my way


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> hey hey hey now...positive thoughts!


haha was gonna say the same thing


----------



## dunkfan9

how is it up at bear/summit?


----------



## Penguin

the slush on the flat parts really slow you down. as in it pulls your board down :O


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> the slush on the flat parts really slow you down. as in it pulls your board down :O


yea it sucks when u start to feel ur nose becoming really heavy in slush


----------



## Guest

you guys think the drive up might need chains tomorrow if it snows?


----------



## Penguin

Yeah, Bear is gnarly when it gets dumped on.

On a side note - partied too hard last night. No Mt. High today...maybe tomorrow


----------



## twin89

yeah, it is brutal, ima go after the storm on mon or tues


----------



## rjattack19

well i waaaas gonna go on monday but my manager asked me to work, and since ive only been in the job for about 2 weeks i felt rather obligated, but im going to bear on wednsday, sadly its gonna be like 65 degrees as opposed to mondays 45 on new snow


----------



## Guest

u guys think its worth it to go tomorrow if i cant go monday? monday does look like damn good weather


----------



## Enigmatic

damn i just got back today and it was just a beatiful day. I actually realized that I love this spring time slush...except for the fact that I feel like my board rides supper slow, that might just be because I've never waxed it though hah..

Im mobbin back next weekend, hopefully sleepin in my car somewhere and maximizing my ride-time


----------



## Guest

twin89 said:


> just found this isenseven clip and from 2:57 till the end is the sickest clip of something at bear i have ever seen
> 
> YouTube - Snowboardclip 7 ♫ Spiderbait - On my way


thats at bear? bear mountain? thats mustve been out of boundary area.... i only remember seeing the one with the bear logo..


----------



## Guest

Hello im new to the forum Im headed up to mt. high on tomarrow sunday morning anyone wanna roll im driving i got a big truck nissan titan 4x4 ...i was up at mt. high all dy to day it wasent to bad let me know late.....


----------



## Guest

mrchubby1981 said:


> Hello im new to the forum Im headed up to mt. high on tomarrow sunday morning anyone wanna roll im driving i got a big truck nissan titan 4x4 ...i was up at mt. high all dy to day it wasent to bad let me know late.....


wat tym? and who you goin wit?


----------



## twin89

think ima head to snow valley on monday cause i gota use up a free pass i got there then on tues ill goto bear/summit


----------



## Penguin

I tweaked my back yesterday. Not even sure if I'll be able to ride... Maybe I'll just say "fuckit" and see what happens.


----------



## Enigmatic

twin89 said:


> think ima head to snow valley on monday cause i gota use up a free pass i got there then on tues ill goto bear/summit


how is snowvalley, I've always assumed it sucked alot but never actually tried going there..


----------



## dunkfan9

thank you weather god(s)


----------



## ScBlack

Just got back from Snow summit...nice powder condition, if you don't mind the crazy high wind, limited visibility and the hard as rock ice underneath the powder...btw, saw two Never Summer SL-R while waiting for the lift...one 09 with green base and another 09/10..the green base is freaking nice:thumbsup:


----------



## rjattack19

ill be up on Wednesday. anyone with me?


----------



## squishydonut

ScBlack said:


> Just got back from Snow summit...nice powder condition, if you don't mind the crazy high wind, limited visibility and the hard as rock ice underneath the powder...btw, saw two Never Summer SL-R while waiting for the lift...one 09 with green base and another 09/10..the green base is freaking nice:thumbsup:


how was the drive and crowds?


----------



## ScBlack

squishydonut said:


> how was the drive and crowds?


The parking lot was pretty empty, showed up at around 10 and it wasn't packed at all. Drive was a little scary, the road was pretty icy.


----------



## rodal126

I don't have anything else to compare Snow Valley to other than Mammoth. I've only been to Snow Valley twice on both occasions it was a weekday and like it a lot based on the easy drive. Heading out there this coming Sunday.



Enigmatic said:


> how is snowvalley, I've always assumed it sucked alot but never actually tried going there..


----------



## Penguin

rodal126 said:


> I don't have anything else to compare Snow Valley to other than Mammoth. I've only been to Snow Valley twice on both occasions it was a weekday and like it a lot based on the easy drive. Heading out there this coming Sunday.


How much are lift tickets there?


----------



## rjattack19

so stoaked just found out im going snowboarding wed. and fri!!!! wooooo!!!!! down side is i now have to work tomorrow for the 8th day in a row with my only days off being snowboarding...im exausted but its well worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## rodal126

at the door $44 for weekdays $53 for weekends. 

If you go to Sports Chalet you can get tickets for $41 which is good for weekdays and weekends. 

Snow Valley Mountain Resort - Tickets



Penguin said:


> How much are lift tickets there?


----------



## Guest

rodal126 said:


> at the door $44 for weekdays $53 for weekends.
> 
> If you go to Sports Chalet you can get tickets for $41 which is good for weekdays and weekends.
> 
> Snow Valley Mountain Resort - Tickets


Damn thats pretty good i pay $64 ont the week end at high i think


----------



## rodal126

mcjsdaddy said:


> Damn thats pretty good i pay $64 ont the week end at high i think


Where is this at?

Keep in mind that Snow Valley isn't that big compared to others.


----------



## rjattack19

just got back from bear conditions were pretty good for the most part. although i think i may have broken a rib or 2, not sure yet. got some grabs down, over all had a good time, im going again on friday.


----------



## twin89

got back from bear yesterday , conditions were awesome... goin to snow valley on thursday i got a free ticket =) look for me if ne1 goes it is very small so u can actually find people.

wearing a bright teal jacket =)


----------



## Guest

anyone can give me feedback on the resorts here in socal? like conditions, and which one is the best, with cheaper tickets. thanks guys. i havent been to baldy and snow valley. are they good? the snow in high today sux. its icy on most part and some are hard snow.


----------



## Guest

Damn I wanna go to Bear at least one time this saeaon!! Anyone wanna trade my half off ticket to high for a Bear ticket?? haha


----------



## Penguin

Already got my Bear fix but I'm still hungry for more. 

Going to High though


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Already got my Bear fix but I'm still hungry for more.
> 
> Going to High though


Im trying to go up there but isnt looking too good


----------



## rjattack19

im heading back up to bear on friday. might be the last session of the season and i have a few things i still want to accomplish before the seasons over:thumbsup:


----------



## Enigmatic

fuck I just realized I have a calc and philosophy test next week so I'm deffinitly not going to be able to try sleeping in my car this friday/saturday. I'll be there saturday for just the day though.


----------



## Penguin

Come up to High this weekend for the pond skim


----------



## Guest

im planning to go to high on friday, do yo guys think it will okay? or will the puddles be like lakes?


----------



## rjattack19

ill be at bear tomorrow, ill be wearing a white jacket with green plaid, black pants, and white gloves. if you spot me feel free to say whats up and we can do a few runs.


----------



## Guest

Take me with you!!! haha


----------



## rjattack19

haha ok but you'll have to sit in the bed of my buddies truck piled with gear and boards:laugh:


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> haha ok but you'll have to sit in the bed of my buddies truck piled with gear and boards:laugh:


Dammit the Blk guys are always stuck in the back!! :laugh:


----------



## Penguin

curse all of you and your weekday shenanigans!!!


----------



## Guest

Well im going paintballing tomorroq so that will keep my mind off of SB


----------



## Guest

anyone going to hit the mountain tomorrow? where? we really should have a meet before the season ends.


----------



## Guest

heading up to mt high in an hour, dunno how its gonna be, but i really hope its rideable.


----------



## Penguin

I'm going. None of my friends want to go, so I'm gonna solo flight it.

Let's meet up!


----------



## rjattack19

just got back from bear and im exhausted, snow was icy as hell until like 12:30 or so, i was flying down exhibition and lost my edge on an ice rink and my ass is killing me:thumbsdown:


----------



## squishydonut

how crazy does it get with mt. high's spring-a-ma-jig thing going on?


----------



## twin89

planning on hitting up summit and bear on sunday. if ne1 else is going we should meet up and do a few runs =)


----------



## Penguin

squishydonut said:


> how crazy does it get with mt. high's spring-a-ma-jig thing going on?


Don't know, but I'll be there tomorrow at 8:30 or so. I've never been.

HIT ME UP: 619 962 5920 

or email me: [email protected]

Not sure if I'll have reception but at least I can be reached by phone or email.

See y'all at High tomorrow!


----------



## Enigmatic

IMO sickest stuff thrown down at bear in this vid: YouTube - Bear Treats 1


----------



## Penguin

I just got back from high.

I ate it quite a bit 

Ollie contest was cool. Had to pee so I didn't finish it.

I took part in the tug-o-war. We lost but I got a prize anyway.

Pond skim was cool. 60 people joined! 

I got to demo an O-Matic Celebrity with Flux bindings. Kinda weird. It's stiffer than my agent so there's more pop...

I took a video of my last run and ate it hard, hahaha. Then I took a video of me hitting the flat box at the bottom and ate it on that one too. I need that hand for balance


----------



## Penguin

YouTube - Me eating it @ Mt. High


----------



## Guest

my friends and i are planning to hit mammoth during spring break april 6-12. anyone down?


----------



## squishydonut

Penguin said:


> I just got back from high.
> 
> I ate it quite a bit
> 
> Ollie contest was cool. Had to pee so I didn't finish it.
> 
> I took part in the tug-o-war. We lost but I got a prize anyway.
> 
> Pond skim was cool. 60 people joined!
> 
> I got to demo an O-Matic Celebrity with Flux bindings. Kinda weird. It's stiffer than my agent so there's more pop...
> 
> I took a video of my last run and ate it hard, hahaha. Then I took a video of me hitting the flat box at the bottom and ate it on that one too. I need that hand for balance


how did the demo process work? credit card for collateral?


----------



## Penguin

fuuuuck i can't... i gotta roll up to the bay 

oh and i have a fucking career now so no spring break for me...FUUUUCKKAHDKJGADHJGHJ


----------



## Penguin

squishydonut said:


> how did the demo process work? credit card for collateral?


Yup!

I have never demo'd anything before.

I just had to provide my credit card and driver's license.

The guy asked what size board and what bindings I wanted. For the bindings he asked, "kinda sick, or really sick?" HAHAHA.

He put them on Regular even though I was Goofy. But since it was a true twin it didn't really matter. I did a couple runs on them and made it down just in time for the sock giveaway. Actually now that you mention it, they owe me a t-shirt!!! Because if you demo an O-matic product you get a free shirt. I just asked the gentleman to hold it for me because I didn't want to walk back to drop it off at my car.

Anyway the Flux bindings were all polyurethane (like skate wheels). They had a ton of flex if you're into buttering, presses, etc. I can't really do any of those so I just popped ollies and 50-50'd everything. i guess they were ok, but I kinda like my 390s better.

Lemme know when you want to go ride dude! I'm down for hitting greens since I still need to work on switch riding.


----------



## squishydonut

lol, i saw those stacks of boards under that tent. didn't know which ones to go for. how did it ride?


----------



## Penguin

The dude said it was Louie Vito's pro board? I dunno.

It was light, but considerably stiffer than my Rome Agent. But the stiffness adds extra pop, which I'm not sure I totally need yet because I'm a total park noob.

In fact today I took one of the medium sized rollers at full speed and got a shit ton of air. Normally I'd scrub off so I can just barely make the sweet spot but I fucking flew off that thing so fast I didn't know what to expect. So I landed on my fucking knees. I already have bad knees to begin with.

Time to ice ice baby...


----------



## squishydonut

:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Im gettin up to Summit for the last time this season . But at least i can get up there! Goin up next tuesday.


----------



## dunkfan9

i'm really liking the looks of next week 

10 Day Weather Forecast for Snow Summit Mountain Resort, CA - weather.com


----------



## rjattack19

omfg thats probably the best news ive heard in a week or so! i hope we get some good snow:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Damn this season ust keeps pushing on!!


----------



## Penguin

OMFGGGGGGG

I'm gonna keep riding fo sho! Push all my plans back! Gotta ride!


----------



## rjattack19

i know it man. im hopefully buying a new board on friday and now i know ill be able to actually ride it before next year!!!!


----------



## Penguin

High on Saturday!!! Fresh snow for the spring a ma jig!


----------



## squishydonut

dood, snow coming?


----------



## rjattack19

yea mon, look at the link back a page...


wait this better not be an april fools joke or ill straight kill the guy that posted that link:laugh:


----------



## Guest

No i saw it the day before that. Plus i checked on my iphone and it says the same thing. Lets pray that it follows through...


----------



## rjattack19

well i just checked it again and i think im gonna cry...


----------



## Guest

rjattack19 said:


> well i just checked it again and i think im gonna cry...


Wait what does it say? It won't let me get on on iphone.


----------



## rjattack19

well remember how it had all those low temps and like 5 days of snow? well now add about 10 degrees, subtract 3 snow days and add rain to the remaining two days:thumbsdown:


----------



## Penguin

So it's gonna suck on Saturday?

I was gonna call for a Mt. High meet.


----------



## twin89

noooo goto bear or summit lol i jsut got my season pass so can't realy goto mt high. but maybe i will i do have $15 a lift ticket there, but it is still like 44 vs free lol. 

any one else down for bear/summit on sunday?


----------



## Guest

Mt High Sat. Need to use up 400 pts.


----------



## Guest

Summit Tuesday, one of the few days it might possibly hopefully snow on.


----------



## Guest

I said i wasnt going anymore but if it snows I might have to take 1 more trip


----------



## Penguin

yeah stay tuned. i'll be there for sure on saturday for the pond skim so if you wanna meet up then let's do this


----------



## Penguin

OKAY MOTHERFUCKERS

They're blowing snow tonight, and with the added snowfall, tomorrow should be a blasty blast.

I already posted my phone number and email address if any of you guys want to meet up.

I'll be there at 8:30. 

See you!


----------



## Guest

just my luck.. bear gets snow right after i re-broke my collar bone


----------



## Penguin

Today was fun.

My buddy flaked on me so I went alone as usual.

The top was pretty icy so I only did a few runs there.

The bottom had some nice snow so I stayed on the bunny slopes. Breakthrough day though! I learned how to grab the board while in the air!!! I also practiced flat land 180s and tailpresses. Hopefully next week, which might be the last of the season for me, I can catch some big air with a grab.


----------



## Enigmatic

Bear is expected to stay open until APRIL 12. Summit to at least that time and hopefully a little longer. Also, if you have a "Bear Only Season Pass" it will work at Summit for the remainder of this season. 

I can't go this weekend due to fucking schoolwork but I'll be there for the full final weekend of the season, so I hope the conditions will be memorable; fingers crossed.


----------



## squishydonut

Penguin said:


> Today was fun.
> 
> My buddy flaked on me so I went alone as usual.
> 
> The top was pretty icy so I only did a few runs there.
> 
> The bottom had some nice snow so I stayed on the bunny slopes. Breakthrough day though! I learned how to grab the board while in the air!!! I also practiced flat land 180s and tailpresses. Hopefully next week, which might be the last of the season for me, I can catch some big air with a grab.


u going up tomorrow?


----------



## Penguin

No.


Work


----------



## Guest

what happened to it snowing??


----------



## Penguin

I guess it didn't snow... But the blowers were on and they laid down a fresh layer down on the bunny slopes.


----------



## Guest

Boooooooooooo!!!


----------



## dunkfan9

It isnt supposed to have snowed yet...

10 Day Weather Forecast for Bear Mountain Resort - weather.com


----------



## Guest

Aw fuck. Im going up monday, boarding tuesday, then getting back tuesday night. ANd its snowing later on tuesday night and wednesday morning. This suckks haha.


----------



## Guest

well I hope it does cuz my bday is on friday so that means free ticket WHOOT!


----------



## Penguin

NICE!!! are you going to bear, summit, or high?


----------



## ScBlack

Was up in summit yesterday, pure ice in the morning, then slush in the afternoon. It was so icy, I laid out a nice carve on one of the groomed track and you can barely see the carve track over the groomed lines....:laugh:


----------



## rvcasrfr

Going to Bear/Summit on Wednesday. Snow Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Excellent : )

I'm a noob to boarding, but if anyone wants to meet up with my girlfriend & I, maybe give us a few pointers, we'd be more than happy


----------



## Penguin

I'd totally cruise with noobs but alas I have freakin' work.

C.R.E.A.M. dolla dolla bill y'all


----------



## rvcasrfr

Actually scratch that.. I have a previous engagement I forgot about Wednesday that I can't get around. So much for that pow pow & snow all day 

We're headin up Thursday morning. How about then Penguin?


----------



## Penguin

As much as I'd like to, I already got caught ditching work last month. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Weekends are my only time to ride


----------



## rodal126

I'm thinkin of heading to Bear on Friday, but work gets in the way. We'll see how much snow falls to see if its worth it.


----------



## squishydonut

i may MAY be heading up wed or thurs. i'm guessing (hoping) no chains will be needed. less than 2" = no chains this late in the season, right? 

'cause i gots none!


----------



## Guest

I went up today. It was icy as hell from when i got there till about 10. Dont fall haha. Not like i took that advice as i took a jump fast and flipped out on my head. Anyway, from 10-12 the snow was great. After 1 it started getting a lil slushy so i left haha. The coverage was great on the main trails, only a few lifts and runs closed due to the amount of snow. If it snows it should be pretty great.


----------



## rodal126

Since its spring break, was it crowded?




JordanD said:


> I went up today. It was icy as hell from when i got there till about 10. Dont fall haha. Not like i took that advice as i took a jump fast and flipped out on my head. Anyway, from 10-12 the snow was great. After 1 it started getting a lil slushy so i left haha. The coverage was great on the main trails, only a few lifts and runs closed due to the amount of snow. If it snows it should be pretty great.


----------



## Penguin

fuck...forgot about that. might be crowded at high on sat.


----------



## Guest

rodal126 said:


> Since its spring break, was it crowded?


Not at all. The only lines were because of the scanners, and those werent really lines at all. I had every lift to myself (and my brother of course).


----------



## Penguin

What part of SD are you from? I just moved to OC from San Marcos a month ago. Before that I was in Chula Vista/Bonita.


----------



## rjattack19

i dont think ill be riding anymore this season :thumbsdown:


----------



## Penguin

why not


----------



## rodal126

You from Southside. I'm originally from Eastside aka Spring Valey/Paradise Hills. LOL, thats how my friends and I referr those areas. Anyways I'm in San Marcos now.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> What part of SD are you from? I just moved to OC from San Marcos a month ago. Before that I was in Chula Vista/Bonita.


Rancho Penasquitos. Around the Poway/RB area.


----------



## Guest

I'm starting to fell left out. Any fools out in DTLA ( south park)? 

Anyways 200 pts more to use up at high, will hopefully be there sat


----------



## Penguin

nope but if you're going on sat, i'll see you there.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> nope but if you're going on sat, i'll see you there.


Sweet...

ANyone headed to Bear/Summit today? I'll be there 6'2" Asian dude on the Revolver


----------



## Penguin

PM me your contact info


----------



## twin89

anyone going on sunday? im am ne way, hopefully on my new stairmaster or, if not on my agent =) leme know if your goin up, should meet up and do a few runs


----------



## Penguin

Bear or High?


----------



## twin89

bear/summit


----------



## Penguin

dang. haha.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> PM me your contact info


pm sent ......


----------



## Penguin

i didn't get anything


----------



## Enigmatic

it was just snowing in bear ; )

and I'm pretty sure magoon blasted past me today

I wonder if the freestyle stuff is still setup at summit because bear is kinda fallin apart it seems


----------



## Enigmatic

I'm looking out the window of our rental vacation home (right across the street from bear) as I type this and I have to say its really comin down nicely, and to my suprise the snow is actually sticking. If this keeps up its going to be a perfect-epic last weekend of the season. Stoked for tomorrow!


----------



## Penguin

DAMN!!!

I just hurt my back recently but it looks good tomorrow so I might just go cruise around, no silly stuff.


----------



## squishydonut

hey penguin, did u head up over the weekend?


----------



## Penguin

Yeah dude!!! I rode with snowdog and his gf today, we even taught her how to toe edge!!! 

Wish you were there


----------



## rjattack19

Enigmatic said:


> it was just snowing in bear ; )
> 
> and I'm pretty sure magoon blasted past me today
> 
> I wonder if the freestyle stuff is still setup at summit because bear is kinda fallin apart it seems


lol magoon is a nut case!!! have you seen the show danny and the dingo? i would punch that kid lol, hes a great rider but a wild child for sure:laugh:


----------



## Penguin

Seriously, there's something wrong with that kid mentally. He's someone I'd totally smack in the face if I had to.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Yeah dude!!! I rode with snowdog and his gf today, we even taught her how to toe edge!!!
> 
> Wish you were there


It was nice meeting up with you. Too bad it's the end of the season. The teaching was all you. I read somewhere one of the top ten rules to learning is never get taught by a loved one. Many of heated discussions/fights have started because of this. Thanks dude!

I may have one more Mammoth trip in me. I'll let you know.


----------



## COtoUT

Penguin said:


> Seriously, there's something wrong with that kid mentally.


too many _party pills_, perhaps?


----------



## Penguin

snowdog said:


> It was nice meeting up with you. Too bad it's the end of the season. The teaching was all you. I read somewhere one of the top ten rules to learning is never get taught by a loved one. Many of heated discussions/fights have started because of this. Thanks dude!
> 
> I may have one more Mammoth trip in me. I'll let you know.


Let us know how Squaw goes, I'm sure the woman will be excited at the chance to progress


----------



## Guest

So id like your guys opinion on something for next season. I was thinking about getting a season pass to either Summit or Mt. High. Theres two decisions. if i do get a season pass, should it be Summit or High. With High its closer so i save gas money, less mountain driving. Summit/Bear pass is good for both Mountains, and i have a family friend who lives in Big Bear so i could probably stay nights there. Of course id have to drive through the mountains and me not being experienced would probably have a hard time. If i buy early, Big Bear season pass costs about a hundred dollars less. But if i buy right before the season, like i was going to, High costs less. 

Then if i do get one for Mt. High, should i just get points instead? I plan on going up a few weekends, most of the holidays, and maybe a few other times with my friends.

So whadya guys think?


----------



## Penguin

Definitely Bear if you don't mind the drive.

Bear = better scene, more runs, more parking


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Definitely Bear if you don't mind the drive.
> 
> Bear = better scene, more runs, more parking


Yeah i kinda thought the same thing. But the driving'll be tough. Im 16, gonna get my license middle of the summer. So idk. Mt. high seems like its got a younger crowd n all.


----------



## Penguin

Too much gangsta steeze at High... just my opinion.

But I might get another season pass there just because it's cheaper and an easier drive.


----------



## squishydonut

Penguin said:


> Too much gangsta steeze at High... just my opinion.
> 
> But I might get another season pass there just because it's cheaper and an easier drive.


i have the same dilemma. gas & time on the way back is a killer. high is convenient and has nigh sesh's during the week... bear has that hostel place up there for a cheap place to crash.


----------



## Guest

squishydonut said:


> i have the same dilemma. gas & time on the way back is a killer. high is convenient and has nigh sesh's during the week... bear has that hostel place up there for a cheap place to crash.


I heard about that place. How is it? Are there any cheap places to stay near High? Cause i got friends in Bear, not High tho.


----------



## Enigmatic

I say you grab that bear pass asap and embrace the number one park in the nation...and since your getting dual you can always roll summit for the mellow park runs or easy cruising, hittin banks and what not.

I think the atmosphere at Bear is better than High's. I've also seen alot more jackasses at mt. high and I THINK think the park staff at Bear is way more legit...Not to mention you might cross boards with Nima, Sexton, Chamberlain, JP Walker, Chris Bradshaw etc


----------



## Penguin

True story!

I'd totally get a Bear pass but I'm gonna miss the first month of winter due to vacation stuff.

Also, Joe Sexton is a pretty girl.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Let us know how Squaw goes, I'm sure the woman will be excited at the chance to progress


Apparently she's already progressed. Only wants an hr lesson as opposed to the 3. I was looking forward to having that 1/2 day alone with my bro. I'm screwed!

Seriously though, she's stoked! Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

JordanD said:


> So id like your guys opinion on something for next season. I was thinking about getting a season pass to either Summit or Mt. High. Theres two decisions. if i do get a season pass, should it be Summit or High. With High its closer so i save gas money, less mountain driving. Summit/Bear pass is good for both Mountains, and i have a family friend who lives in Big Bear so i could probably stay nights there. Of course id have to drive through the mountains and me not being experienced would probably have a hard time. If i buy early, Big Bear season pass costs about a hundred dollars less. But if i buy right before the season, like i was going to, High costs less.
> 
> Then if i do get one for Mt. High, should i just get points instead? I plan on going up a few weekends, most of the holidays, and maybe a few other times with my friends.
> 
> So whadya guys think?


I went to both about equal times this season. IMO Mt High's only advantage is the distance, about 30 miles shorter ( 45 min). For me that's about 40% less driving time ( from LA). Even that drive gets tiring after awhile, esp if you're behind the wheel. I wouldn't be worried about driving in the mtns. Just don't speed and drive responsibly. The fact you have a place to stay at Bear (assuming your riding would be more than one day) makes it way more appealing than it already is.

Go on Mt HIgh's website and do a cost anaylsis. It seems the yr pass would be good for you. The pt system is only advantageous if you don't arrive on time or leave early .


----------



## dunkfan9

It was a fun season :thumbsup:


----------



## Enigmatic

Yeah last day at Summit turned out to be pretty fun

I'll see you guys next season!!


----------



## dunkfan9

it's snowing


----------

